# Blender discussion: Please hear me out.



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Now, I know first of all that i'm not particularly respected in these parts for a number of reasons, and that i'm known as not being particularly serious, but I'd really appreciate it if you of the staff could hear me out for a few minutes and give disreguard to the fact that i'm considered a "spammer" by most.

First off I would like to address recent matters:

I will concede to the point that the blender is a festering hole of idiocy, and with such idiocy breeds self-important idiots who beleive themselves to be better than other because they aren't "main stream" forumers. And with that sense of self-importance comes a feeling of pride in what they are, they become proud of being hated by the masses, of being mindless meme spewing machines with no sense of self-evolved humor.

Eventually these idiots get bored and group together with other idiots with like-minded feelings, so with their mutual shared self-importance they feel like stirring up trouble. Which is what happened today on 5/24.


Now i know what you're thinking. _Thank you, Robotkiller. You've just discribed what's wrong with the blender and why it needs to be shut down._

But wait, the majority of the people who dwell in the blender do not share these peoples self-important views. Many well know and respected senior members frequent the blender because they can except the place for what it is. A place you can go where you don't have to be serious. A nice little area for a light chat. A place where you can go where you don't have to worry about looking like an idiot, because everybody else looks like an idiot too.

I'll be the first to say that I didn't like the blender when it first came to be. The agony thread was such a familiar place where I met some of the best e-people I know, and I was reluctant to leave that.

But we took the blender from what it was and made it into a _mostly functioning_ (see norli) community. Where every blenderite knows everyone else and we call each other by our real names instead of our electronic pseudonyms.

I know that some of the idiots take it upon themselves to make the rest of us look bad, but I implore you, staff. Please don't nuke the blender. It's the only reason I come to NF anymore, and it deserves a second chance.

I would be happy to address and discuss any problems you have with our little sub-sub-forum in this thread.


tl;dr amirite?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 24, 2007)

I think we are losing the possibility of high win. I know something wasn't working with the blender but well, we don't have the h4x power.

P.S: Gooba, answer the bladed threeads thread, plz.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 24, 2007)

The thing is, Robo, it's been given many chances. Trust me when I say that talk of removing the Blender completely has occurred in the past. The staff has discussed it at great length and, several times, we decided to let it slide. Unfortunately, it isn't a slight minority causing the havoc. The subforum breeds spammers. And we've honestly had it up to here with the lot of you. You're making it difficult for us to agree with you here. So, the odds are not in your favor this time. It actually saddens me. Because - the Blender became a pseudo-home for me, and for several of the other mods. But, you ruined it. You all ruined it.


----------



## Shiron (May 24, 2007)

Hmm, if you want the blender back, then I suppose the best thing to do would be this: Convince the staff why the forum _needs_ something like the Blender. If you can show them why having the Blender is important, then they probably will put it back after a while. 

However, if you cannot provided such a reason, then they probably won't. In that case, the Blender would be pretty much proven to be a needless part of the forum, since nobody would be able to come up with a good reason for there to be some place like the Blender. Because of this, by reopening the Blender, the staff would be doing nothing other than reopening a needless part of the forum, which can only hurt the forums by serving as basically a breeding ground for people who want to spam the whole entire forum, while offering nothing good in return to counteract this and actually making having such a place worthwile.

So, unless someone can come up with a good reason for the Blender to stay, then chances of it doing so appear to be very slim to none.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 24, 2007)

Kaga said:


> You all ruined it.



that's not true and you better than no one knows it.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 24, 2007)

I used the universal "you" in that statement. And I really do believe it applies in this case. I've seen ALL of you at some point or another reply to a spam raid with "LOL OMG EPIC LOLZLZ." You don't quite understand the impact this has on the mentality of the community. You're promoting the stupidity, even if you're unaware of it, though I'm convinced that most of you are aware of it and just never thought this'd happen.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 24, 2007)

Kaga said:


> I used the universal "you" in that statement. And I really do believe it applies in this case. I've seen ALL of you at some point or another reply to a spam raid with "LOL OMG EPIC LOLZLZ." You don't quite understand the impact this has on the mentality of the community. You're promoting the stupidity, even if you're unaware of it, though I'm convinced that most of you are aware of it and just never thought this'd happen.



is against the rules to reply at pr0nz threadz 

Seriously now, is really needed to burn the house just cause there are some rats??


----------



## Kagakusha (May 24, 2007)

Abso-fucking-lutely. Except, those rats are termites. You've finally got it.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Kaga said:


> The thing is, Robo, it's been given many chances. Trust me when I say that talk of removing the Blender completely has occurred in the past. The staff has discussed it at great length and, several times, we decided to let it slide. Unfortunately, it isn't a slight minority causing the havoc. The subforum breeds spammers. And we've honestly had it up to here with the lot of you. You're making it difficult for us to agree with you here. So, the odds are not in your favor this time. It actually saddens me. Because - the Blender became a pseudo-home for me, and for several of the other mods. But, you ruined it. You all ruined it.



I know that this isn't the first time such....events have transpired. I also know that the staff has had its' hand on the botton for quite some time. But in mjy opinion you have only yourselves to blame.

The elitism on these forums has gone on for quite some time, people have been looking down their noses at the blender since it was inaugurated back in '06 and it's only gotten worse with time.

Members like martryn who wanted the blender gone simply because they didn't like the random pointless chatter that occured there, or the staffs more than a little biased opinion of your average blenderite. You all made it so that we hated venturing out into other parts of the forum (That and the extreme tardism that occurs in the library nowadays, but that's a different matter altogether) and interacting with non-blenderite members. Just look at this thread. Do you see it? People who had never even entered the blender were biasedly bashing it and all those who entered.

It's a vicious cycle, I know. We reject them rejecting us rejecting them. But it didn't get that way overnight, and certain members' condesending attitudes are to blame.

On another note, how can you say that the majority of us are non-contributing spammers? The larger part of the blender just goes there to chat with their friends when they have some free time and since it's such a small community with a lessened restriction on rules we can do this easily, is that really so bad?

We didn't ruin the blender, biased elitists ruined the blender.

But please, can we at least discuss some alternatives?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 24, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> But please, can we at least discuss some alternatives?



that's the most important question. We are no longer allowed to do random threads since there no spam section??

P.S: can you answer me the bladed threads question in my thread??


----------



## olaf (May 24, 2007)

Kaga said:


> I used the universal "you" in that statement. And I really do believe it applies in this case. I've seen ALL of you at some point or another reply to a spam raid with "LOL OMG EPIC LOLZLZ." You don't quite understand the impact this has on the mentality of the community. You're promoting the stupidity, even if you're unaware of it, though I'm convinced that most of you are aware of it and just never thought this'd happen.


I missed all 3 raids so how can I be at fault.

there is like more than 30 regular blender members and how many of them took part in those raids?

@Accumulation: Do you want to see new thread in Plaza for each funny/intresting thing ppl encounter on internets? Do you want to see threads made only of some funny MSN/IRC convo? well, do you? 

Cause now since there is no Blender ppl will make those kind of stupid/redundant (but still only on the verge of spam) threads in plaza. And ther will be many of them


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

I'd at least like to look into setoshi's idea of having a user-group based spam sub-forum.



			
				Miss Eclectic said:
			
		

> there is like more than 30 regular blender members and how many of them took part in those raids?



Less than 4.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 24, 2007)

It's unfair to say that the staff is biased against the Blender. Shrooms, Splints, Kori (well she's gone but you get the gist), and myself consider ourselves part of the Blender community. If there was any other way, don't you think we would exhaust those options first? Don't you think we'd try to persuade the other staff members from voting to eliminate the Blender? Well, I know I personally didn't after having to ban what seems like half the Blender for their stupidity earlier today. And you know what? Elitists like Marty came into the ball game WAY late. The sense of camaraderie the Blenderites created existed long before non-Blender elitists came into the equation. Like I mentioned, the bulk of the problem lies in the fact that you all promote these actions, subconsciously or consciously. And I agree, a good portion of you contribute to other sections. So ... contribute there a little more and forget about your hang out for now.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 24, 2007)

I agree that the Blender shouldn't go, but the idea of a user-group system will just cause more problems. I think that the problems that came about where from users who would've done something similar Blender or not. However they got a lot more vocal encouragement there and for a while it's only had a negative effect. 

The problem with the User group idea is that it'll just encourage more seperation, which has led to hostility to new members trying to enter the Blender. Making it a far more closed off space with many more repeated and tiresome threads.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 24, 2007)

so the randomness is over??


----------



## Mori` (May 24, 2007)

> I missed all 3 raids so how can I be at fault.
> 
> there is like more than 30 regular blender members and how many of them took part in those raids?



its the goading, the making of martyrs and similar praise that is almost always generated by the blender clique when the select group of "idiots" decide to raid their own home that leads to them doing it over and over again. It just causes grief for the rest of the forums



> that's the most important question. We are no longer allowed to do random threads since there no spam section??



to 4chan you go

---

@robot, I've always respected you as one of the more mature blender regulars and I read all your post. I would reply properly but I'm stretched for time and I'm dissapearing for the weekend so I don't think I'd be able to uphold a fair correspondance on the issue with you, hopefully someone else can.


----------



## olaf (May 24, 2007)

tl ; dr


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 24, 2007)

moridin said:


> to 4chan you go



I don't want to travel to stick it in the pooper.


----------



## Shiron (May 24, 2007)

Miss Eclectic said:


> @Accumulation: Do you want to see new thread in Plaza for each funny/intresting thing ppl encounter on internets? Do you want to see threads made only of some funny MSN/IRC convo? well, do you?
> 
> Cause now since there is no Blender ppl will make those kind of stupid/redundant (but still only on the verge of spam) threads in plaza. And ther will be many of them


If they do that, then the threads they make will end up being trashed by the staff. And if they continue to do so, the perpetrators will be banned from making threads, if not banned all together. The fact that there are still idiots here, despite the Blender being closed, is not good enough of a reason to reopnen it, IMO. Eventually, all of these idiots will show themselves and be banned. And since the source/breeding ground of this problem, the Blender, is gone, then no new such trolls will be made. Once the existing ones are gone, that will be it and the forum will turn back to normal. So, while that would be unplesant if it happens, I just don't believe that this is enough of a reason for the Blender to be reopened again.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (May 24, 2007)

I was always curious if it would survive. Hopefully this means I get to ban spammers from now on.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Kaga said:


> It's unfair to say that the staff is biased against the Blender. Shrooms, Splints, Kori (well she's gone but you get the gist), and myself consider ourselves part of the Blender community. If there was any other way, don't you think we would exhaust those options first? Don't you think we'd try to persuade the other staff members from voting to eliminate the Blender? Well, I know I personally didn't after having to ban what seems like half the Blender for their stupidity earlier today.



Well of course I know that the entire staff isn't out to "get us" per say, but four or five people does not a fair argument make when the rest of the staff already has their minds made up. i mean, kira yamato hated us without even bothering to step into our humble abode.

Furthermore the way gooba handled the situation earlier was absoulutly ridiculous:

- First he made a thread goading on the goaders

- Then he repeatedly intimidated them with vague threats.

- Then he carried out his vague threats and proceeded to mock members who had nothing to do with it.

That was a mockery of what should have been done. Now I realize that a great deal happens behind closed curtians with the staff, and I also realize that I'll probably never know the full extent of the discussion that took place, but what _you_ must realize is that from our perspective all we see is unfairness.



			
				Kaga said:
			
		

> And you know what? Elitists like Marty came into the ball game WAY late. The sense of camaraderie the Blenderites created existed long before non-Blender elitists came into the equation. Like I mentioned, the bulk of the problem lies in the fact that you all promote these actions, subconsciously or consciously. And I agree, a good portion of you contribute to other sections. So ... contribute there a little more and forget about your hang out for now.



What joo talk'in bout, kaga? Marty has been on his anti-blender campaign since week three or so of the blender's inception, and the universal hatred has been there for at least a year.

And I will admit, we do support stupidity because it makes use feel the "lulz". Everything that we do is done in jest, never malice.

And can you point out to me where exactly these people were encouraged in the blender? I saw no one who spoke of the attack before it happened, and even now most of us don't know the real details.

Sure, I can debate naruto till my penis becomes an intoverted vagina. But it isn't going to be as fun as the blender was.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 24, 2007)

It seems that the Blender's deletion is but a temporary one. I suggest they get back their "Agony and Raw sticky" in the Plaza and have it trashed every time it hits 1000 posts. Just like before.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> I agree that the Blender shouldn't go, but the idea of a user-group system will just cause more problems. I think that the problems that came about where from users who would've done something similar Blender or not. However they got a lot more vocal encouragement there and for a while it's only had a negative effect.
> 
> The problem with the User group idea is that it'll just encourage more seperation, which has led to hostility to new members trying to enter the Blender. Making it a far more closed off space with many more repeated and tiresome threads.



I hate to say it, sean. But sometimes things are better when seperated. I know it sounds bad, but when you put it into perspective it's kind of like sadamm's rule in afganistan. Sometimes a rule with an iron-fist is necessary to stop conflict before it starts. And forceful seperation can work towards the greater good in somecases.

I'm usually against those points, but here it seems fitting.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 24, 2007)

Maybe in the sense of a community, but in became a 'It's us against the Forum' mentality. The Blender was still part of NF, and the seperation didn't have a positive feel. The Music Department isn't a bad example of a strong community but without taking it that step too far.


----------



## geG (May 24, 2007)

Not everyone praised those guys when they did their raid 2 weeks ago. Some of us thought the whole thing was stupid.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 24, 2007)

*I support the idea of a separated and hidden blender. That way, all the unwanted folk stay out and if someone causes problems they get kicked out. Like RK said, something are better separated. 

Though you mods really could have kept the blender going . You said the blender is gone because a few messed it up for many. I like those individuals, really I do, but if I was an admin they would have permB& a long as time ago. If you don't take care of the roaches now, they will breed. *


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> Maybe in the sense of a community, but in became a 'It's us against the Forum' mentality. The Blender was still part of NF, and the seperation didn't have a positive feel. The Music Department isn't a bad example of a strong community but without taking it that step too far.



Well, you can see my point somewhat proven right in this thread. You guys calling us spammers (Not you sean <3, but mods in general) just because we want to have a place where we can discuss frivolous things with our friends.

It's not that big of a deal, it's just that some people take their........I want to say nationalistic ideals, but i'm not sure that would fit here, and find a zealous-like pride in their non-conformity (some members call themselves "legendary")

And I think the music department is that way it is right now because of the staff that regulates it Delirium, moe and less do a great job because they feel passionately about what they moderate and about how they moderate. Sean, you were one of the only moderators who actually gave the impression of doing so, and you became inactive for quite some time.

Splintered fucked around too much, changing thread titles around and such, though it was hilarious at the time it did carry lasting negative consequences that are still found in some mods today. And Did gribblt (sp?) even enter the blender before he was incepted as its' moderator?

You have to moderate those who really care, not just those who see it as a way to pass time or a place to fuck around.

Suzuhiko is a good example of this. Though someone with a bit more activeness would be preferred.



Geg said:


> Not everyone praised those guys when they did their raid 2 weeks ago. Some of us thought the whole thing was stupid.


Exactly! Kaga's point also works to the negetive effect. We place stigmas on stupidity as well as encourage it.....I suppose we're a living breathing contradiction.


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2007)

> - First he made a thread goading on the goaders
> 
> - Then he repeatedly intimidated them with vague threats.
> 
> - Then he carried out his vague threats and proceeded to mock members who had nothing to do with it.


No.  I made a thread letting the Blender know it was on the chopping block.  Just taking it away without warning wouldn't have been very nice either.  Plus, before actually deleting it you got a chance to try and change my mind and the mind of the other staffers who agreed.  Then I said very real threats "I am close to deleting the Blender" isn't very vague, I meant it exactly like I said it.  I haven't been mocking, I've been explaining why it was done.  We did it because of mass stupidity, when asked why I said it was because there were morons being moronic.  Just facts, not mockery.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Gooba said:


> *No.  I made a thread letting the Blender know it was on the chopping block.*  Just taking it away without warning wouldn't have been very nice either.  Plus, before actually deleting it you got a chance to try and change my mind and the mind of the other staffers who agreed.  Then I said very real threats "I am close to deleting the Blender" isn't very vague, I meant it exactly like I said it.  I haven't been mocking, I've been explaining why it was done.  We did it because of mass stupidity, when asked why I said it was because there were morons being moronic.  Just facts, not mockery.



Your opening statement was "Dear morons"

Did you honestly expect to be greeted with agreement after that? After insulting people that you don't even know? Really, I'd like to know. I have nothing against you, in fact I think you're a funny and intellegent person with a lot of good things to say, which is why I hold you to a higher calibur then, lets say, a forum troll. After you insulted them you then proceeded to talk down to those who had nothing to do with the incident for several pages, until the conversation reached a boiling point.

Honestly, you don't know blenderites long enough to determine how we act, goobster.


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2007)

What do you mean I haven't known them long enough?  I've been here for over twice as long as that place existed.  I've been dealing with the shit they have been putting the forum through ever since the beginning.  With their rep whoring and previous raids.  I do know them.

The ones I talked down to where the ones who were part of the mindset of the raids being funny and supporting them, or the ones calling for another.  So you say you rate me above a forum troll, well, those ones are at the level of forum troll so it makes sense to condescend.


----------



## delirium (May 24, 2007)

Honestly, I didn't want to see the Blender go. I lurked occasionally and even posted a couple of times. In fact, I wanted to become a regular in that sub forum. There's some funny ass threads in there. But you can't deny that the place has become breeding grounds. We've tried a few slaps on the wrists but that didn't seem to work. We got a little more serious with the last raid, and STILL porn was posted on the boards. And the last raid happened what.. not even 3 weeks ago? Not only is it not stopping, but it's becoming more frequent. And Blender is HQ.

I'm all for a place to run wild. Honestly, even in the sections I mod I occasionally allow spam threads to go on for a while before I trash them because we should all have a time to let loose. But there are lines you just don't habitually step over and over after we've asked for it to stop.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Gooba said:


> What do you mean I haven't known them long enough?  I've been here for over twice as long as that place existed.  I've been dealing with the shit they have been putting the forum through ever since the beginning.  With their rep whoring and previous raids.  I do know them.
> 
> The ones I talked down to where the ones who were part of the mindset of the raids being funny and supporting them, or the ones calling for another.  So you say you rate me above a forum troll, well, those ones are at the level of forum troll so it makes sense to condescend.


I was trying to explain that you don't know the dynamics of the blender, how we interact with one another.

Sure, you know individual members like havoc, then you group us all together under the pretenses of _Bird of a feather fly together_ if one of them is a rep-whoring troll then they all must be. No one's saying that you haven't been dealing with this shit for years, but you're digressing from the point at hand.

No one in the blender supported the forum raid. No one in the blender knew it was taking place besides those who participated. We're all be grouped together, despite the fact the we're nothing alike.

Really, shroomday will attest to this i'm fairly certain, spend a little time in the blender. Get to know us.

I promise you, we're great peoples.


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2007)

> No one in the blender supported the forum raid.


Yea, lots did.  And the entire raid mentality.  Everyone who posted stuff like "LOLZ EPIC" or agreed the last people were "HEROES OF THE BLENDER" are supporting these raids.  It is the place, and how that place works that makes stuff like this happen increasingly often.  Look at how they have reacted now, calling for more raids.  That place is just a cancer, lets do some chemo.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 24, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I promise you, we're great peoples.


 
Who exactly is "we," if you don't mind me asking? Specific names please.

@gooba : Likewise, please don't act like you know who I talk to on MSN and who I don't talk to. Three of the four names you mentioned, I don't even have on my MSN. And the fourth I haven't talked to on MSN in more than a month. It was from your posts and some of Shroomsday's, asking blenderites to give you a good reason to bring it back, that led to me believe that your decision to delete the blender is not final. 

And last but not least, to hell with you and your blender. It's my fault from the get-go, posting in a thread you're in.

@Kaga: there's no need to delete his post.


----------



## kimidoll (May 24, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Who exactly is "we," if you don't mind me asking? Specific names please.



I'm guessing the regular blenderites.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Yea, lots did.  And the entire raid mentality.  Everyone who posted stuff like "LOLZ EPIC" or agreed the last people were "HEROES OF THE BLENDER" are supporting these raids.  It is the place, and how that place works that makes stuff like this happen increasingly often.  Look at how they have reacted now, calling for more raids.  That place is just a cancer, lets do some chemo.


?

Yeah, people thought the last 5/24 was funny as sin. But you can even see that in the raid a few weeks ago (I only found out about the banned members a few days ago and still have no idea what took place) that people looked down on those trolls.

Also, who is calling for more raids? I've failed to talk to any blenderite who response to the blender's deletion wasn't "Oh shit they deleted the blender, this sucks." That's all. they aren't saying "Oh fucking mods now we've got to prove a point to them by spaming more pointless crap"

You know not of how the blender operates



Orochimaru said:


> Who exactly is "we," if you don't mind me asking? Specific names please.



Me (the handsome devil)
mary
suz
kimihiro
snickers
havoc (his reputation preceeds him)
shrooms 
k1nj3
sunuvmann
sasori

And the list goes on. Honestly though oro, You should be the last person judging based on reputation, considering yours.


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2007)

> they aren't saying "Oh fucking mods now we've got to prove a point to them by spaming more pointless crap"


Actually, that is EXACTLY what some people have said.  Reread all of the threads about this.  I don't really want to look through them again but they are there.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Actually, that is EXACTLY what some people have said.  Reread all of the threads about this.  I don't really want to look through them again but they are there.



But those people _arent_ blenderites. They're just people who want to stir up trouble.


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2007)

> But those people arent blenderites. They're just people who want to stir up trouble.


I have a feeling if 90% of the old blenderites weren't banned for raiding one of the might have said that too.


----------



## Ray (May 24, 2007)

I will admit that after posting in blender it did change my posts but I still have a level head on my shoulders and do my best not to cause any trouble. With the raids and headaches it was causing I could see why this occurred.

I also look at the view points of the blenderites and see why they are upset. They lost a place to let loose and be themselves. I hope that a spam fest does not occur because it is a waste of time and energy and I hope that some alternative can be placed up for suggestion.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Well, I know when to give up when a quest is futile.

Could we at least discuss a new alternative to the blender? Perhaps a agony-like thread with no rep button.

Or are we doomed to meticulous naruto-based conversation forevermore?


----------



## geG (May 24, 2007)

Like Ray said, the board just needs a place for people to let loose, be themselves, and have some fun. Most of us never had the desire to spam the board or cause trouble or anything.


----------



## Red (May 24, 2007)

half the blender was elitism, sever "hey lets flame one person together just for lols" elitism. It's not the mods fault that a couple warnings weren't suffice.


----------



## Ray (May 24, 2007)

When I entered blender I was flamed and such. The internet, no matter where you go, will have elitism and little cliques.


----------



## Slips (May 24, 2007)

Red said:


> half the blender was elitism, sever "hey lets flame one person together just for lols" elitism. It's not the mods fault that a couple warnings weren't suffice.



and the other half was'nt 

The Blender had its fair share of idiots but it also had a core of great members.

Idiots/trolls/flamers/Norli's just get noticed more


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Red said:


> half the blender was elitism, sever "hey lets flame one person together just for lols" elitism. It's not the mods fault that a couple warnings weren't suffice.



How about you back off red. Where do you get off acting condesending? Where in that sycophantic complection of yours do you think that you have the right to criticize us? You know nothing, you're too clouded by _your_ own brand of elitism.


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2007)

> Or are we doomed to meticulous naruto-based conversation forevermore?


No, have you ever looked at NF besides the Blender?  There are tons of places to talk about other things.  However you actually need to talk there, not just spam randomness.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> This shouldn't be temporary, maybe give it a month or two and bring it back.
> 
> This is fail, this is what the raiders wanted. what about my Blender story? I worked on that



Well, we can still get to the threads. It's just a fucking hassel, man.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 24, 2007)

RK, your avatar gives me constant hard-ons.


----------



## Red (May 24, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> How about you back off red. Where do you get off acting condesending? Where in that sycophantic complection of yours do you think that you have the right to criticize us? You know nothing, you're too clouded by _your_ own brand of elitism.


Ive been to the blender a lot of times and I calls em as I sees em.

who the hell is acting condescending? you ask for a discussion then you snap at anyone who says something you don't like. lols.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Red said:


> Ive been to the blender a lot of times and I calls em as I sees em.
> 
> who the hell is acting condescending? you ask for a discussion then you snap at anyone who says something you don't like. lols.



You can't call a group of individuals a bunch of elitist flamers if you've never held a conversation. You're just abiding by popular opinion, which is one of my main point to this thread


@Kaga - Yeah, I never liked parkman. What did he expect trying to take on a guy who can tear you in half with his mind.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 24, 2007)

And I'd always stood up for the mods when people bashed them too 

I don't like the way this was done or how certain mods are acting about it. I really worry this could eb a chnage in tone as too how the great forum is modded.

I'm not looking too debate this with anyone, I'm not smart enough for such things. But I feel I should let my views be know and a matter of record. I'll leave the intelligent stuff to Robotkiller, boy genius over here.



Robotkiller said:


> @Kaga - Yeah, I never liked parkman. What did he expect trying to take on a guy who can tear you in half with his mind.



If I could neg you again I would, just for that


----------



## Red (May 24, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> You can't call a group of individuals a bunch of elitist flamers if you've never held a conversation. You're just abiding by popular opinion, which is one of my main point to this thread


Ive participated in the many threads in the blender so the "you don't know what your talking about" Idea is incorrect, and also I came to the conclusion by my self not by popular consensus.

and I didn't call I whole group flaming elitists just part of them.

The core idea o the blender was good but along the way it go fucked up.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> If I could neg you again I would, just for that



What are you talking about, henry? Parkman tried to take out sylar by himself when he knew sylar could stop bullets. If he didn't see what was going to happen then he deserved to get shot


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 24, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> What are you talking about, henry? Parkman tried to take out sylar by himself when he knew sylar could stop bullets. If he didn't see what was going to happen then he deserved to get shot



Well

1) I was more refering too the fact your didn't like Parkman. He's ace

2) He's a Hero, he shouldn't cower like a scared whatever.

While it's totaly hypocrisy coming from me you should try, and never give up.


----------



## OniTasku (May 24, 2007)

As Setoshi, Robotkiller and many other have said, "_so it's fair to punish the entire community because of some problematic members?_". I can understand the Staff has become utterly fed up with a good number of complaints coming out of the Blender, and that's fine. But to act in this manner, and in one foul swoop, take away all that from everyone, that's just unfair. There are many people who frequented the Blender that never participated in any of the misdoings, nor really any offense to the forum itself.

It was a place that let members go crazy, but in a semi-sustained fashion. It was the perfect place that people could go and just hang out and talk about whatever the hell they felt like and not get PM'ed, warned, or yelled at because it was off-topic or just stupid. It was a really great community, and just because the actions (as of recently) of a few that brought even more hatred to our community, you guys go and delete it. To me, that's just not right. Almost all of those banned were already spammers/trolls, and some were some fairly respectable members. But to pin it on the entirety of the Blender is incredibly judgmental and bias. 

"_Blender leaves an environment for spammers and trolls to breed_", this is just laughable. Just because it's a sub-forum based on spam and tripe, we get the ninth-degree. Look at Naruto Avenue, Bleach Avenue, the One Piece forum, and most definitely the Outskirts Battledome. They _all_ create many spammers and trolls alike, some more than other sections. My point, don't just blame the Blender, that's no better than using it as a scapegoat. Many Staff members in the past have turned the other cheek to some pretty serious offenses, and even some participated/encouraged such said events. It isn't just the inhabitants of the Blender to blame, it should also lie partly with the Staff. I may be completely out of my right to say this, but a number of you just let stuff slide that should have been a temporary-ban for many. Because of that, things escalated into a manner that you _obviously_ didn't see fit. 

I know for some this was an incredibly hard decision to make, but deleting the entire section just seems asinine and way too much precaution. You do this so that it won't happen again, but all this has really done is made quite a few people a bit upset and left with a bad taste in their mouth. Cheated and abandoned are just a few of the words that come to mind when I think about it. I don't mean to sound elitist, condescending, flame-baiting or whatever, I just think this issue should be discussed further.

My overall point, just bring back the Blender and give us the rightful place to have fun (to a certain extent). I would hate to see what happens if this is just left as is.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 24, 2007)

Keep this piece of shit dead. If the blenderites really wanted the blender they wouldn't have fucked up.


Reel Tawk.

My 3 cents.


----------



## OniTasku (May 24, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Keep this piece of shit dead. If the blenderites really wanted the blender they wouldn't have fucked up.
> 
> 
> Reel Tawk.
> ...



You really do need to learn when to keep stuff like that to yourself. Stop trolling and flame-baiting. You don't know what the hell you're talking about, nor have you even bothered to read up on this. In short, shut the hell up already.


----------



## geG (May 24, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Keep this piece of shit dead. If the blenderites really wanted the blender they wouldn't have fucked up.
> 
> 
> Reel Tawk.
> ...



If by "they" you mean the 3 or 4 people who actually did anything and by "wanted the blender" you mean "wanted the blender gone" because that's apparently the reason why they did those raids in the first place, then yeah. Those of us who haven't done shit, however, would like our place back.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 24, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> You really do need to learn when to keep stuff like that to yourself. Stop trolling and flame-baiting. You don't know what the hell you're talking about, nor have you even bothered to read up on this. In short, shut the hell up already.



*yauns*

LOL @ This Kid Catching E-Motions


You asked for a discussion and I stated my position. I read up on it, a few of the   'bad' blender kids got loose and caused up ruckus like they always do,and some of the 'respected' blenderites defended the blender while insulting some mods in the process.

Play with fire, you're gonna get burned. 


I just gotta laugh again at you catching E-Motions over something some dude on the internet posted.


----------



## Jink (May 24, 2007)

*applauds*

The Blender was the best place to go on these forums. Like Robert said the Blender was a place to go where you wouldn't need to worry about being judged. Also I don't want to go to the other forums and just talk about animu stuff. Nah mean?

But we all need the Blender.


----------



## Gunners (May 24, 2007)

> You really do need to learn when to keep stuff like that to yourself. Stop trolling and flame-baiting. You don't know what the hell you're talking about, nor have you even bothered to read up on this. In short, shut the hell up already.


I have nothing against you but why should he? The opinion of those pissed about the blender isn't the only one worth something.

In a situation like this. People have their right to express their negative views towards the blender being closed. Like you and Robotkiller have done. People have their right to express their positive views towards the blenders closage.


----------



## OniTasku (May 24, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> *yauns*
> 
> LOL @ This Kid Catching E-Motions
> 
> ...



Your "position" was more just another way to bash on the Blender. You don't really go there, you never have, and you haven't bothered to open up that narrow mind of your, either. You're just continuing to act like a troll and flame-bait. Yes, shouldn't I be ashamed to feel an attachment to a place that I've frequented for nearly a year and a half and a community that I've spent over two years with. Horrible, I know. 

Now, go back to trolling elsewhere, I'm sure that everyone duly noted your "position" and took it to mind. Unless you have something constructive or semi-intelligible to add, I'd suggest you leave.


----------



## Gurbik (May 24, 2007)

Simply put the blender was an off topic forum, some members took it a little too far and were out of line. However without a place like the blender there isnt anywere people can come to just post whatever or chit chat n such. You can say the plaza or the chatterbox but thats bs. IN the plaza I could post all day about my favorite flavor of jam, or witch species of rabbit i think is the cutest but if I were to start a thread with no real subjuct just for the purpose of chatting with a buddy it would be trashed cuz its "spam" . 

i think the idea of giving us a user group controlled off topic forum is a good one....


----------



## mystictrunks (May 24, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Your "position" was more just another way to bash on the Blender. You don't really go there, you never have, and you haven't bothered to open up that narrow mind of your, either. You're just continuing to act like a troll and flame-bait. Yes, shouldn't I be ashamed to feel an attachment to a place that I've frequented for nearly a year and a half and a community that I've spent over two years with. Horrible, I know.
> 
> Now, go back to trolling elsewhere, I'm sure that everyone duly noted your "position" and took it to mind. Unless you have something constructive or semi-intelligible to add, I'd suggest you leave.



*yauns*

I lurked in the blender for awhile during all that "blender ranger" nonsense it was corny. Lurked a few weeks ago still corny. 

LOL @ You catching serious E-Motions over my posts. I'm just saying how I feel, and there's nothing wrong with that. People on this forums say things people don't like every day.


P.S.



> Unless you have something constructive or semi-intelligible to add, I'd suggest you leave.


 at a this sentence being in a topic about the blender.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 24, 2007)

Jio said:


> I have nothing against you but why should he? The opinion of those pissed about the blender isn't the only one worth something.
> 
> In a situation like this. People have their right to express their negative views towards the blender being closed. Like you and Robotkiller have done. People have their right to express their positive views towards the blenders closage.



All forumites have a right to state their opinion, with a few exceptions.

However, they don't have the right too taunt and take the piss out of people, like MT is doing.

Look at the kind of posts Seto, Oni and RK are making.

And then look at MT's.

Notice the difference?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 24, 2007)

*How would the OBDers feel if the OBD was suddenly deleted?*


----------



## mystictrunks (May 24, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> However, they don't have the right too taunt and take the piss out of people, like MT is doing.
> 
> Look at the kind of posts Seto, Oni and RK are making.
> 
> ...



I post like this in 98% of my posts. 


@Polygon
I'd lol if the OB was deleted.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 24, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I post like this in 98% of my posts.



Were you one of those dozey Battledome raiders?


----------



## Robotkiller (May 24, 2007)

Gurbik said:


> IN the plaza I could post all day about my favorite flavor of jam, or witch species of rabbit i think is the cutest but if I were to start a thread with no real subjuct just for the purpose of chatting with a buddy it would be trashed cuz its "spam" .



That's exactly the kind of double-standard I have such a hard time wrapping my mind around.



			
				Gurbik said:
			
		

> i think the idea of giving us a user group controlled off topic forum is a good one....


If you guys (IE: mods) aren't willing to ressurect the blender once more I really see this as one of the most appealing options.

And it wont be elitism because anyone would be able to join, but those who didn't could be content with not being able to view it or acknowlege its' existance.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 24, 2007)

Pink Ninja:
Nope. I don't troll or spam. Period.


----------



## geG (May 24, 2007)

Suzuhiko said:


> New Blender then?



I thought about the secret cave, but it would still never reach the level of activity the Blender did.

Apparently though some of the staff thinks that if any of us gather together anywhere it'll lead to spam and raids. That's the main issue here.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 24, 2007)

*I hope the staff realizes that the raids were planned entirely on MSN. No one out of MSN even knew about them until it happened. *


----------



## geG (May 24, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I hope the staff realizes that the raids were planned entirely on MSN. No one out of MSN even knew about them until it happened. *



This is very true. Let's delete MSN.


----------



## Red (May 24, 2007)

Lol at some blenderites thinking that the blender is some sort of secret thing that nobody except them have experienced. some entered at liked it other didn't, mystic has the right to speak what he thinks.


----------



## Neji (May 24, 2007)

If the Blender ever comes back, it'll never be the same so wats the point in fighting? :amazed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 24, 2007)

Why is it these days that Freedom of Speech is always used as an excuse?



Polygon said:


> *I hope the staff realizes that the raids were planned entirely on MSN. No one out of MSN even knew about them until it happened. *



Then how exactly did it get to involve NF?

Did they say they were from NF when raiding?

Or did they make a bragging thread?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 25, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Then how exactly did it get to involve NF?
> 
> Did they say they were from NF when raiding?
> 
> Or did they make a bragging thread?



*The only thing it has to do with NF is the fact that NF was raided. Everything was planned entirely on MSN weeks prior to the raid. Nothing about it was mentioned on the forums until after it happened. the Blender had nothing whatsoever to do with it. *


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 25, 2007)

They raided NF? o___O


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 25, 2007)

*remember frieja, esca etc spamming all of NF? You know, the 13 heroes.  *


----------



## geG (May 25, 2007)

Wasn't the whole reason they did the raid was so that the Blender would be deleted or something? That's what it seemed like talking to them on MSN earlier today <_<


----------



## Robotkiller (May 25, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> They raided NF? o___O



Little slow on the uptake there, henry? Yeah, peter (Freija) admited to doing it when havoc was blamed and subsequently banned for it.

I don't know who else was banned for said incident however. But it seems that less than five people were involved.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 25, 2007)

*A lot more were supposed to participate it think, but didn't for whatever reason. *


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2007)

> Wasn't the whole reason they did the raid was so that the Blender would be deleted or something? That's what it seemed like talking to them on MSN earlier today <_<


 

As a first hand witness of 5/24 I would like to explain what happened. 5/24 of 06 was originally meant to shut down the Blender. Spamasuki, U_I_ and many others used incredible spam and flame towards Spike and Pek (Lord Yu, at the time Albedo, at some times as well). Well anyway. The attack was so great that within 10 minutes, around 30 pages of the blender were full of flames. The attack was so immense, that the Blender had to be shut down to clean the place up. Most of everyone got away with no bans, except for Tayuya who stuck to his/her word and kept flaming to bring back the Agony thread which Spamasuki resided in and loved. After the Blender was shtu down, everybody cheered for awhile. It was brought back the next day with a bunch of new rules instituted. Many people left, some eventually adapted to it. 


Today, on the reunion of 5/24 U_I_/Freija made around 30 dupes with the same type of flame and spam, only directed at some other mods. Today it was directed at mainly KK, Taxman, and Pek, once again. He caused much damage on his very own and was eventually perm'd. During a conversation with the mods, he once again brought up, that "we never even wanted the blender you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" and hours upon that, the Blender was eventually shut down once again making history. The Blender was closed on 5/24 of 06 and 07. Hopefully it will be revived like it once was. Maybe it won't

I myself personally, supported this even though many of you may disagree because alot of you may not have experience how the blender really was. Alot of the older members really want to bring it back to the way it was, with all fun and jokes with no rules. As you see, last year over 20 members took part in flaming the staff and only ended up in one ban. Now, a few members conducted a minor raid, and some flame and we have bans lasting over a month, and even a few perms


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 25, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *remember frieja, esca etc spamming all of NF? You know, the 13 heroes.  *





Robotkiller said:


> Little slow on the uptake there, henry? Yeah, peter (Freija) admited to doing it when havoc was blamed and subsequently banned for it.
> 
> I don't know who else was banned for said incident however. But it seems that less than five people were involved.



Oh, well, I guess I just missed the news letter : /

It seems most things on this forum pass my attension by without notice. It's worse with the Mods because you have no idea what they say in the HR, then they come out and do their stuff and you have no idea of why or sometimes even what. Why was this person banned? Who are the 13 Heroes? I'm not even sure the OP in that thread has said what they'd done. Not gonna be tolerated? What's not going tobe- oh, nevermind.

I'd gone out and by the time I was back it was all over. All I could discern was that some people had been banned for raiding a forum. Until now I didn't even know it was us.

Anyway, that was quite a while ago. It's taken this long to decide?


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2007)

RK said:
			
		

> Little slow on the uptake there, henry? Yeah, peter (Freija) admited to doing it when havoc was blamed and subsequently banned for it.
> 
> I don't know who else was banned for said incident however. But it seems that less than five people were involved.


 
This raid, was pretty much only done by U_I_ on his own. Other people tried to take part but barely did anything. Esca got b& for a reason that i can't say, and Havoc was b& for minorly flaming ballstik


----------



## geG (May 25, 2007)

esca got banned for flaming Ballistick too I think.

So basically today's raid was done entirely by Peter, right?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 25, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> I think we are both to blame here the staff and us members.
> 
> The Blender created bad users? No the Blender lacked moderation, its rare to see staff there. Kori was the one that checked it the most, then Suz and Shrooms and KK once a month. Did you guys know that even your own *staff member* created a thread to raid a final fantasy forum? Other sections create bad users too.
> 
> ...




jplaya existed far before the battledome existed. Look him up on ign or SOHH. He's his own creation.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 25, 2007)

I must say the worst posts I've ever seen on this forum (Read racist, sexist, homphobic, xenophobic) are all in the NF Cafe and Debate forums. Yet apprently it was regarded as being so well Modded Vash rode it too the heights of Adminship.

I can see one thing; If Seto, Oni and Robert had been allowed to participate in the Blender decision it'd still be here.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 25, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> I think we are both to blame here the staff and us members and or dispasionate about his modship there.
> 
> The Blender created bad users? *No the Blender lacked moderation, its rare to see staff there*. Kori was the one that checked it the most, then Suz and Shrooms and KK once a month. Did you guys know that even your own *staff member* created a thread to raid a final fantasy forum? Other sections create bad users too.
> 
> ...



I'm glad i'm not the only one who picked up on that. Every staff member there was frequently inactive.

*Gribblt *- I don't even think he visited the blender before he became moderator of it, and even then I never saw him use his powers for the good of anything.

*Splintered *- Never seen her use her powers for good in the blender. She constantly fucked with thread titles and played around with us, but she never moderated per say.

*Shroomsday *- Shroomsday actually _DID_ do a good job. He just became _extemely_ inactive towards the last three or so months.

*Suzuhiko *- She honestly cared about how the blender was run and upheld, she was always there if you needed help. Though I have the feeling she never really used her mod powers to stop anyone from doing wrong. She was.....too playful? But i'm probably being too harsh.

*Taxman *- .....never really did anything besides locking threads.

*Kaga *- Visited too infrequently to really do anything of importance.

So you see, we need an active moderator that truly cares about the blender and who isn't afraid to get his fingers dirty. I would actually suggest a current blender regular that was trustable, they could maybe even be a delagate on behalf of the blender in the Mod lounge.

I'd nominate seto or onitasku, they're both excellent & responsible members who are quite well spoken.


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2007)

> I'd nominate seto or onitasku, they're both excellent & responsible members who are quite well spoken.


 
i second this. I also nominate RK for blender mod


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 25, 2007)

Ah yes, breeding spammers.

Spamming in the Blender is was what it was for.

Spamming outside the Blender is against the rules and always has been. Those who do should be punished appropriately.

So what exactly does that have too do with the Blender?


----------



## Demon Lord (May 25, 2007)

Well, whenever I post blendrites come out and say I "fail" and crap like that. And most of them are elitest idiots in my point of view cause I get no respect there what so ever.


----------



## Aizen (May 25, 2007)

Kyoka Suigetsu said:


> Well, whenever I post blendrites come out and say I "fail" and crap like that. And most of them are elitest idiots in my point of view cause I get no respect there what so ever.



in the blender you need to prove yourself to us.
one simple rule: You are fail until the opposite is proven.

honestly, i'm sure if you stick around you will eventually get accepted in the blender community, that is ofc if you not fail.


also, i hope this isnt the end of the blender, cause in my opinion, its the only good place on nf.


----------



## Gooba (May 25, 2007)

> Library created Lotu and Y~K you dont see the section removed.
> 
> What about the OBD? With jplaya's biased crap?


You realize their offenses were individual, and just flaming.  The Blender had a whole group of "13 heroes" who were going to spam porn and spoilers all over the forum.  Comparing LotU to the Blenderites we banned is like comparing jaywalking to a bank robbery.


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2007)

loooooooooooool u guys like to overreact


----------



## geG (May 25, 2007)

Gooba said:


> You realize their offenses were individual, and just flaming.  The Blender had a whole group of "13 heroes" who were going to spam porn and spoilers all over the forum.  Comparing LotU to the Blenderites we banned is like comparing jaywalking to a bank robbery.



Like Polygon said, all of the planning for that was done in MSN. Most people in the Blender knew nothing about it. The only connection that had with the Blender is that the people involved posted regularly in the Blender. Does that mean the Blender is responsible for their actions?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 25, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Well, I know when to give up when a quest is futile.
> 
> Could we at least discuss a new alternative to the blender? Perhaps a agony-like thread with no rep button.
> 
> Or are we doomed to meticulous naruto-based conversation forevermore?



It's not futile. And a lot of things you're saying I agree with. I felt the mod fucking on a larger scale wore fairly thin quite quickly, since it was almost an open statement to the Blender telling them that their posts/threads were worthless and open to be screwed around with.

The people who raided were the same trouble-makers who would've done so regardless, the impression from the Blender seeming to agree with all these actions was just because these people are often also the loudest.

The tight community was becoming far too closed off though, and when the Blender goes back up (and I believe it will, and I won't mince words about it because I won't pretend this is a united front decision on the Staff's part) it'll be more firmly moderated. I reckon a lot of the older members were spewing out a lot more of the same-old crap than the newer ones. The intention was to be very easy going on it, and much of the moderation isn't too visible, but the Blender itself was more or less given a lot of freedom.


----------



## Ray (May 25, 2007)

I'm happy that this is being discussed rather than pushed to the side.
I like the idea of a more responsible mod nominations such as Seto or Oni to help keep things clean. Despite her not thinking it, Suz is also a blenderite  ...and would be perfect to help keep it moderated though I thought she already had modding powers in there.

I'm not on as much as I use to be so I had no idea what had happened and that's why I try to keep my mouth shut as much as possible. Spectrum, thanks for putting up an announcement explaining what had happened.


----------



## isanon (May 25, 2007)

im not going to say that i have never done something stupid nor that im .... one of the more liked members of the blender but many blenderites know who i am.

i might also not contribute to much in the blender i usualy just post things like how hungover i am every other day and such. 

but i like the blender as a comunity and i have never participated in any raids nor have i aproved of them or called them epic and such. i just consider them as an e-suicide. sure some things that have gotten people banned have been fun, maby not for the actual thing itself but the after effects have made me laugh (frejas court house apperence after the 123 threads was one thing that i laughed at, but i couldnt care very much about the threads themselfs. norli is another funny thing). these things however pale in comparisson to the idiotic and boring things people do to get banned.

i might under stand that some mods get tired of of cleaning up the mess that certine blenderites create (some more than others) but i think it is wrong to judge and punish everyone for the actions of a few people. specialy since most people dont agree with these few people. most of us just break rule occationaly and most of the times when we do we get away with it(well not if your name is havoc but in most other cases) and most of us dont try to get banned.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 25, 2007)

Im gonna try to MSN andoliveira so he finally makes his suicidal thread and the whole Naruto avenue will turn into ashes.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 25, 2007)

I    lol'd.


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I will concede to the point that the blender is a festering hole of idiocy, and with such idiocy breeds self-important idiots who beleive themselves to be better than other because they aren't "main stream" forumers. And with that sense of self-importance comes a feeling of pride in what they are, they become proud of being hated by the masses, of being mindless meme spewing machines with no sense of self-evolved humor.



You just described the library.


----------



## Gunners (May 25, 2007)

> Library created Lotu and Y~K you dont see the section removed.
> 
> What about the OBD? With jplaya's biased crap?



Well if the thing with the blender goes ok, they could nuke out the Narutoavenue and outskirtbattledome for a good while. Anyway the reason some of these areas are not locked is well the main theme is Naruto on this forum.

In the outskirtbattledome people tend to listen more.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 25, 2007)

Masaki said:


> You just described the library.


 
Yes, he just described almost every section of those forums. However, none of them except for the blender, have ventured repeatedly out of their sections and flooded the rest of the boards with fucking *spam* and *porn* and anime/manga *spoilers*.


I say fuck the Blender. Spammers do not deserve a forum of their own. With no contribution to the NF society whatsoever. Importing meme(s) from websites like 4 chan is *not* being funny. And even that has run out. Most of the blender threads, if not all, now are;

*ESCA!!!*

*How do I shot web?*

*Hollow Ichigo!!!!!!11!1

Come here!!!
*

Furthermore, when *newbies* try to post in the blender, they're being *flamed* and *negrepped* up the wazoo. As opposed to when spammers had only one thread "The Agony and Raw", in which they welcomed any newcomer with open arms. 

If you have to contain them, then let them continue to post in any of the forums' several *hidden* subforums, like "Rezno's Secret cave" or even create a new hidden subforum for them and name it "Blender" for all I care. As long as it's in the Konoha Sanitation, where all of their threads ultimately belong.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (May 25, 2007)

It's a shame.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> It's a shame.



What happened to YOU anyway?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 25, 2007)

Paracetamol Boy said:


> It's a shame.



If you come back that can be solved. 

And if not we just can have a wild orgy.


----------



## Snickers (May 25, 2007)

So what now ?

We are all like going to a clinic to get off Blender ?


----------



## Iria (May 25, 2007)

lol I thought my withdraw symptoms were bad before



Paracetamol Boy said:


> It's a shame.



Mary  I have missed you dearly.

@ discussion: Its probably a little late for this, but sorry about the raids. The internet itself  is a breeding ground for malcontents, as has been demonstrated by the fact that raids were organized over MSN, and were without association to the blender. The Blender was just as confused as the rest of the forum about what was going on. So as Setoshi said, please do not use that as an excuse to eliminate a section that you simply do not like.

I hope that a resolution can be made, because despite what has been said by a few dissatisfied members, the section was an asset to the forum. If it was truly a mindless place with no depth nor soul nor community you would not see this many members arguing with such passion. _vox populi vox dei


_


----------



## Snickers (May 25, 2007)

I think it's bullshit that the Blender is deleted, that's like deleting a city , when ruling a nation.
I mean if one city is basically a fine smelling shithole and there are some people who disobey the law and rebel through town to the point , it is nearly uncontrollable; They are two options
1: SWAT//special units (answer)
2: the government puts more money or time into that city's safety team.(long term)

When a city is bombed because some people of that city are being rebels, it usually is labelled tyranny.


----------



## Blue (May 25, 2007)

Fail. It's WEARhouse, and George Zimmer doesn't make grammatical errors.


----------



## fagg03 (May 25, 2007)

there's something weird I read in this thread (and others), and I find it rather unsettling that no one else seemed to have picked up on this

*It appears it's a bad thing to condone or praise the actions of the ones responsible, and the ones who utter praise are punished, or the staff, at least, seems to think they should be punished. *

Read it. Again. Again. Read it. Does this mean we lost our wills and free speech? When were we 'modded' to babysitters, where our opinions and posts could dictate the course of our fellow members and the world? Why should the people who agreed with and praised the actions, yet had nothing to do with it, be punished? That's the job of the staff, not of the members, so the members can't be punished for praising the 'heroes' or whatever. The only ones punishable are the ones _responsible _for w/e happened (spam), and the ones uttering praise are _not _responsible.

Seems like labels like 'power hungry staff' aren't that far off the mark, considering our freedom of speech and thought are jeopardized. I guess voicing our opinions is off limits now. And I suggest you (staff) go to the konoha cafe, and ban everyone else who doesn't agree with your ideas, there, as well.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 25, 2007)

I've never eally understood the Blender on a personal level. I came here originally to be part of a community that was interested in the Naruto manga. As such, you'll find 99% of my posts in the Library.

Objectively, though, I can see the value of the other forum sections. They contribute to a sense of community by allowing the expression of personality outside of the (theoretically ) intellectual Library.

If, however, the Blender was, as some of the Blenderites here admit, an elitist enclave of inside jokes and internet memes, then what value was it, to _our _community? You can blow off steam elsewhere. You can ehang out with your friends elsewhere. It seems to me that the Blender was little more than an ego booster for a handful of Blender insiders. The secret treehouse where there are "no girls allowed."

As far as criticism of the mods goes, I'm all for it. I do it myself, as you can tell from my sig. Yet, realize that these are unpaid, part-time staffers. If you antagonize them, they will take action, in the easiest way possible. Honestly, do you imagine that these poor bastards have the time to "reform" the Blender? Even if it was their fault for under-modding it to begin with? What an effort that would have been. No one should be surprised it's gone.


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Yes, he just described almost every section of those forums. However, none of them except for the blender, have ventured repeatedly out of their sections and flooded the rest of the boards with fucking *spam* and *porn* and anime/manga *spoilers*.



Porn and spoilers I can't comment on.  However, the battledomers were spamming the Blender (annoyingly even by Blender standards).


----------



## Orochimaru (May 25, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Listen up Konohamaru-dono, The Blender was out of control, but The Blender wasn't tamed, *this would happen to any section if they aren't controlled, your gonna get problems.*


 
This is bullshit. Did you know that it's been over 2 months that the Konoha Bath House has been *without* a mod? Go check for yourself. The Bath House, the mother of all porn, where every regular there has at least 10 GB of porn of each and every description. If they were to go about and post their porn in the other sections of the forums, I assure you that every 12 year old child on the board would learn about birds and bees rather swiftly. On the other hand, how many mods assigned to the Blender? *Four*. 




Setoshi said:


> Of course there can be a section where you can post something offtopic or say something funny or post a funny image. This isn't a nazi forum, I believe people have the right to post something wacky, you know sense a humor? That's if you have that.


 
Maybe I don't have a sense of humor, but stealing meme(s) and copy pasta from *4chan* doesn't make you funny either. If you want to post a funny image or a video of sorts, then you could easily do so in the Konoha Plaza. If you want to engage in small talk with the rest of the members and say something off-topic, you can easily do so in the FC section and/or post threads in the CB (in which you've already flooded with your *asinine* threads; "Ask Setoshi," "Don't ask Setoshi," "Post and Setoshi will ask you" to mention a few.) 



Setoshi said:


> I'm positive the staff knew that we are we are elitist bunch. What gives you the right to talk as if your opinion matters, you only pop up when there's something negative about the blender, a lot of you are. If you guys actually experienced the blender then by all means state your opinions if not go post some sakura wallpapers or something.


 
You're not an elitist bunch. You're just a bunch of fucking *spammers*. My opinion matters to me and a bunch of others and we have every right as active, rule-abiding members to voice our disconcern, when you come out of your cesspool and start spreading you spam and filth on the rest of the sections. What did you think the other members' reaction would be when they see 13 members of NF flooding the boards with spam and porn? Applaud them just like the rest of the blender did? Did they or did they not create a thread in the Blender that hailed the 13 shitheads as "*13 Heroes*?"



Setoshi said:


> The Blender was sometimes the mods playground where they would modfuck all the thread titles, that was *disrespectful*. I didn't approve of that.


 
But you did approve when you paired *Sesshoumaru* with Peterselles (both male members of NF) in a FC in the blender without their approval, right? To the point where you took both of their pictures from the bath house and shopped them and posted them in there, remember? Be thankful you kiss the mods' asses so much or else you would've been pleading with them until now to unban you for that offense alone.



Setoshi said:


> The Blender just needs to be more strict, there is nothing wrong with loosening up and post something random, we aren't robots.


 
Yes. Spammers should be punished more harshly. They shouldn't be given any leeway because when you give them an inch, they take two miles. And they definitely don't deserve their own section. Unfortunately, the staff has only come to this realization after *four* raids and countless pornographic pictures and spoilers being posted in the other sections of the board.


----------



## geG (May 25, 2007)

Again, the Blender isn't simply a place for spammers to gather and plot their evil schemes chuckling kukuku all the while. It's a community for people to let loose and _laugh_. Without the Blender there's no place to laugh or have real fun on the board. If you try to make funny posts or threads anywhere else you just get told to stop spamming. The fact that some of the people who post there are spammers/trolls has little to do with it. Trolls are going to exist no matter what. 

The one thing I'd say I'm ashamed of the Blender about is whenever someone comes in and posts a "What is this place" thread there's about 3 pages of "GTFO n00b" posts that follow. Though ironically the ones making those posts are often the newer members.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 25, 2007)

Disreguard any grammatical errors please, I haven't slept in 29 hours <_<


Orochimaru said:


> This is bullshit. Did you know that it's been over 2 months that the Konoha Bath House has been *without* a mod? Go check for yourself. The Bath House, the mother of all porn, where every regular there has at least 10 GB of porn of each and every description. If they were to go about and post their porn in the other sections of the forums, I assure you that every 12 year old child on the board would learn about birds and bees rather swiftly. On the other hand, how many mods assigned to the Blender? *Four*.


 
You do know that there was a picture of a prepubescent boy with a candle-stick lodged into his anus posted in multiple bathouse threads for _THIRTY MINUTES_ before a moderator came to take it down. The bathhouse is trash, I've seen posts by people talking about how they basically raped a person in their sleep, and you're going to prattle on about how threads in the blender aren't up to the same calibur? Don't compare the blender to a sex-oriented forum.



			
				Oro said:
			
		

> Maybe I don't have a sense of humor, but stealing meme(s) and copy pasta from *4chan* doesn't make you funny either. If you want to post a funny image or a video of sorts, then you could easily do so in the Konoha Plaza. If you want to engage in small talk with the rest of the members and say something off-topic, you can easily do so in the FC section and/or post threads in the CB (in which you've already flooded with your *asinine* threads; "Ask Setoshi," "Don't ask Setoshi," "Post and Setoshi will ask you" to mention a few.)


Other areas of the forum lack the freedom that we had in the blender. As Gurbik said before, I could post a thread asking what my favorite species of rabbit was, but if I started a thread wanting to convo with a certain member it would be deleted, and I'd probably get a one day-ban.



			
				Oro said:
			
		

> *You're not an elitist bunch. You're just a bunch of fucking spammers. My opinion matters to me and a bunch of others and we have every right as active, rule-abiding members to voice our disconcern,* when you come out of your cesspool and start spreading you spam and filth on the rest of the sections. What did you think the other members' reaction would be when they see 13 members of NF flooding the boards with spam and porn? Applaud them just like the rest of the blender did? Did they or did they not create a thread in the Blender that hailed the 13 shitheads as "*13 Heroes*?"


I still have no idea who the "thirteen heroes" were or what they specifically did, but I know that the majority of the blender didn't apporve of it and thought that they were idiots for getting banned. I'd rather have my friends to talk to than a bunch of banned idiots.



> But you did approve when you paired *Sesshoumaru* with Peterselles (both male members of NF) in a FC in the blender without their approval, right? To the point where you took both of their pictures from the bath house and shopped them and posted them in there, remember? *Be thankful you kiss the mods' asses so much or else you would've been pleading with them until now to unban you for that offense alone.*


You're the last one that should be casting the stone in reguards to this Mr.I'll pay tazmo to be a mod. If seto was truly such a sycophant then he wouldn't be fighting the staff so feverently on this.

I'm not going to stoop to the level of flamming, or start calling people that I don't know inconsiderate names, but I will say this: People are very quick to judge others without knowing what the fuck they're talking about. I'm not saying you're not allowed to have an opinion but jesus tap-dancin christ, at least post your opinion in non-flame format, or from an objective point of view as spy_smasher did.


> Yes. Spammers should be punished more harshly. And they shouldn't be given any leeway because when you give them an inch, they take two miles. Unfortunately, the staff has only come to this realization after *four* raids and countless pornographic pictures and spoilers being posted in the other sections of the board.


How is punishing the blender for a select few idiots foolish actions proper "punishment"? The people who raided the forums wanted the blender gone, and the staff has given them what they wanted so far. They won in my eyes.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 25, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> You do know that there was a picture of a prepubescent boy with a candle-stick lodged into his anus posted in multiple bathouse threads for _THIRTY MINUTES_ before a moderator came to take it down. The bathhouse is trash, I've seen posts by people talking about how they basically raped a person in their sleep, and you're going to prattle on about how threads in the blender aren't up to the same calibur? Don't compare the blender to a sex-oriented forum.


 
To mention such an isolated incident that has happened within the Bath house is just reaching. I'm sure a lot worse has happened in the Bath House, as with all the other sections of this board. However, for a *raid* to be organized and planned and then executed from regulars of a certain section of NF against the rest of the NF sections, not once, not twice, but *four* times, is by and large unprecedented. It's a fucking *outrage*.



Robotkiller said:


> Other areas of the forum lack the freedom that we had in the blender. As Gurbik said before, I could post a thread asking what my favorite species of rabbit was, but if I started a thread wanting to convo with a certain member it would be deleted, and I'd probably get a one day-ban.


 
You were given undeserved freedom which you readily abused, and now it has been taken away from you and it should stay that way. Threads shouldn't be created to convo with a certain member, that's what the fucking "Private Messaging" system is for. If you want to convo with your friends on a wider scale, then you have the convo threads and the Fan Club sections.



Robotkiller said:


> I still *have no idea* who the "thirteen heroes" were or what they specifically did, but I know that the majority of the blender didn't apporve of it and thought that they were idiots for getting banned. I'd rather have my friends to talk to than a bunch of banned *idiots*.


 
You don't know who *kinj3* and *Iria* are? Come one RK, let's not bullshit each other. If you didn't personally approve of what they did, then that's good for you. And if you knew and chose not to partake in what they did, then that's even better. But you could not deny that 13 blenderites who flooded the other sections were in fact the *majority* of the blender.



Robotkiller said:


> You're the last one that should be casting the stone in reguards to this Mr.I'll pay tazmo to be a mod. If seto was truly such a sycophant then he wouldn't be fighting the staff so feverently on this.


 
Everyone was a *noob* at one point or the other of his early days and I'm no exception. We learn from our mistakes and we move on. Whether it was on an internet community or in real life. But be thankful that Tazmo is as rich as he is, because if he had agreed to what I offered back then, it wouldnt've been pretty, especially for the spammers. If I were to blazenly break the rules now, and/or if I flooded the sections with spam and porn then I would have no fucking excuse *whatsoever*.



Robotkiller said:


> *I'm not going to stoop to the level of flamming, or start calling people that I don't know inconsiderate names*, but I will say this: *People are very quick to judge others without knowing what the fuck they're talking about*. I'm not saying you're not allowed to have an opinion but jesus tap-dancin christ, at least post your opinion in non-flame format, or from an objective point of view as spy_smasher did.


 
I wish you would preach this to your fellow "blenderites." Maybe then, newbies wouldn't be so intimidated to post in the Blender. Hypocrisy is what's for dinner, isn't it robotkiller?



Robotkiller said:


> How is punishing the blender for a select few idiots foolish actions proper "punishment"? The people who raided the forums wanted the blender gone, and the staff has given them what they wanted so far. They won in my eyes.


 
First off, they're not "*select*," so stop implying that they're special in any sort of way. Secondly, they're not a "*few*" and that's where everybody's issue is. They were a bunch of spammers from the blender, bored out of their minds with the stupidity that is the "blender," who decided they should do something a little more "exciting," and that's why they did what they did. The mods are partially to blame for this, because they were so lenient in previous incidents of spam and only short term (sometimes only a couple of days long) bans were administered.


----------



## geG (May 25, 2007)

> But you could not deny that 13 blenderites who flooded the other sections were in fact the majority of the blender.


Wow, you really don't know anything, do you? The people involved in that raid two weeks ago were Freija, k1nj3, Hollow, Iria, Heida, LH, and Jiraiya_Ero_Sennin, who doesn't actually post in the Blender. That's hardly a majority. The only people calling them "heroes" were the other ones who were originally going to participate but didnt, like Everlong, esca, etc. How is a group of people, including one who never actually posts in the Blender, planning a raid on the forum over MSN in secret, completely unknown by the rest of the Blender, the Blender's responsibility?


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2007)

That's the issue here. A small portion of a rather large group does something wrong repeatedly, and the others of the group (rest of the Blender) is influenced by the consequences.

Some people here display the Blender as a spawning pool for Forum raiders, trolls, spammers and whatever.

But that's MOSTLY people who either didn't get accepted or don't post there anyway.


And yup, I was actually PERFECTLY fine with the situation of the Blender before . It was funny to read and post there, most people there are way better(especially in internet intelligence) and nicer than average users from other subforums (like library, battledome or whatever), but that's from my point of view.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 25, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> To mention such an isolated incident that has happened within the Bath house is just reaching. I'm sure a lot worse has happened in the Bath House, as with all the other sections of this board. However, for a *raid* to be organized and planned and then executed from regulars of a certain section of NF against the rest of the NF sections, not once, not twice, but *four* times, is by and large unprecedented. It's a fucking *outrage*.


Yeah, and Freija posted in plenty of other places, as did the other people who were a part of the "Thirteen heroes" (which was only around seven people by the way). Does that mean we should shut down those sub-forums too? if you say no than you're being hipocritical. As seto, oni, geg and many others have already stated: It was all planned on MSN without our knowledge..



			
				oro said:
			
		

> You were given undeserved freedom which you readily abused, and now it has been taken away from you and it should stay that way. Threads shouldn't be created to convo with a certain member, that's what the fucking "Private Messaging" system is for. If you want to convo with your friends on a wider scale, then you have the convo threads and the Fan Club sections.


Those "undeserved freedoms" were only mishandled by a select few who were consequentially banned for doing so. And why shouldn't a thread be created for convoing with a specific group of people? PMs are person-to-person, and trying to send multiple PMs to multiple members is too much of a hassel. Besides, most people won't visit the convo thread section or the Fanclub section because the conversation is not related to them. Being able to create a thread in a secluded area for purposes of tiny convos isn't such a bad idea at all.



			
				oro said:
			
		

> You don't know who *kinj3* and *Iria* are? Come one RK, let's not bullshit each other. If you didn't personally approve of what they did, then that's good for you. And if you knew and chose not to partake in what they did, then that's even better. But you could not deny that 13 blenderites who flooded the other sections were in fact the *majority* of the blender.


I have never seen an actual casualty list from said incident, I had to go by the inactivity of certain member to figure out who was banned. The majority of blenderites did not find out about what happened until after it occured.

It's not like they came out and made a thread saying, "LETS RAID TEH FORUMS ON DA 5/24 LOL. THE MODS WILL ENVER CATCH ON"

No matter what you may think of the blenderites, my friend. You'd can't deny the fact that we're a shrewd bunch.



			
				oro said:
			
		

> Everyone was a *noob* at one point or the other of his early days and I'm no exception. We learn from our mistakes and we move on. Whether it was on an internet community or in real life. But be thankful that Tazmo is as rich as he is, because if he had agreed to what I offered back then, it wouldnt've been pretty, especially for the spammers. If I were to blazenly break the rules now, and/or if I flooded the sections with spam and porn then I would have no fucking excuse *whatsoever*.


yes, but that's besides the point. The wrong-doers have been punished accordingly. No reason to punish the rest of us, eh?



			
				oro said:
			
		

> I wish you would preach this to your fellow "blenderites." Maybe then, newbies wouldn't be so intimidated to post in the Blender. Hypocrisy is what's for dinner, isn't it robotkiller?


I can't speak for my fellow blenderites, oro. But I try to do my best to welcome a new member into our fold. if the other blenderites neg him into red I'll give them a little push into the green and do other small things or give a few words of advice (Of this others will attest). I actually think we've gotten better over the last few months, i'll usually send a noobie a link to the blenderpedia and tell them to read this and that articles if they're confused about anything.

the point i'm trying to make is that some people are trying to make a place where the people are welcomed. We just lack the moderators to do so



			
				oro said:
			
		

> First off, they're not "*select*," so stop implying that they're special in any sort of way. Secondly, they're not a "*few*" and that's where everybody's issue is. They were a bunch of spammers from the blender, bored out of their minds with the stupidity that is the "blender," who decided they should do something a little more "exciting," and that's why they did what they did. The mods are partially to blame for this, because they were so lenient in previous incidents of spam and only short term (sometimes only a couple of days long) bans were administered.


Yes, and that fault lies in the staff. You can't fix stupidity, and they should've been banned after their first major offense, but they weren't, and the forum suffered the consequences. In the Thirteen heroes' raid members were banned, they wont be causing problems anymore, and in the last raid only one person took part in it, he was then banned.

So I don't see how this is justice :/


----------



## Kakuzu (May 25, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> You don't know who *kinj3* and *Iria* are? Come one RK, let's not bullshit each other. If you didn't personally approve of what they did, then that's good for you. And if you knew and chose not to partake in what they did, then that's even better. But you could not deny that 13 blenderites who flooded the other sections were in fact the *majority* of the blender.



Hmm.  I really don't belong in this discussion, but I have been reading it anyway.  When I see something that confuses me this much, I just have to ask and I hope someone can clear this up for me.

Its obvious to me, a non-blenderite, that Orochimaru has an axe to grind against the Blender.  Orochimaru has also made it obvious that he despises forum raiders.  You'll notice that he specifically named Iria as one of these forum raiders, but just the other day he was asking the mods to unban Iria.

I'm sorry, but this confuses me, and when I'm confused I sometimes ask if someone can clarify things for me.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 25, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> You can't compare the blender to the bath house, as you can see the Blender is more active than the Bathhouse, its more fast paced. Its so fast paced they had to give it a thread limit rule.


 
It's fast paced not because of the abundance of creative threads, but because of the abundance of tripe and spam. That's exactly why 90 pages of that sections are periodically incinerated (figuratively speaking) every 2-3 weeks.



Setoshi said:


> Plus you can't post porn in the blender and those 4 mods? XD Blender Bot lol? Grrblt lol? Rhaella lol? You shouldn't even mention those, first of they hardly check that place to begin with the only one worth mentioning is Suzuhiko so what are rambling about?


 
Blender bot is Kagakusha in case you didn't already know. And to say that only one of them is *worth* mentioning is a very bad choice of words. I've seen them do their best to keep things under control with the blender itself. It's when the spammers started leaking into the other sections is when thing got out of hand.




Setoshi said:


> If you actually browsed the blender you'd notice we had our fanfics, blenderpedia, and everlongs famous adventure thread you'd have a understanding what we are. *The entire NF community steals from 4chan*.


 
There's a lot of spam communities on NF. But usually they stick to one thread in the form of an FC and they do their thing over there, without the rest of the forum being affected or annoyed or even aware of their existance. And to be honest more than one thread would be asking too much for the spammers of the blender.



Setoshi said:


> Lol, *we're spamming in a section deticated to spam*, we aren't breaking the rules. If that's a issue what about the FC section? I never approved of Spamei Ryodans methods, I thought what they did was retarted, I didn't praise them at all, I was actually sad.


 
I had no problem when you were doing that. It's when you actually started spamming in sections not "deticated" to spam and when porn and spoilers were posted throughout the forum is where we all had an issue. 



Setoshi said:


> Huh? I only took sesshoumaru's pic from the bathhouse the other guy was like 14, *I know did my wrong I was drunk* and *IRC pressured me*. Pek gave me a serious warning and it was funny, you shoudlve read the story it was hilarious, I had nothing against the people. Haha I kiss mod ass? XD if I have something to say, ill say it. Like in this thread, I've spoken my mind on how this situation was treated,


 
What an excellent excuse. Were you also drunk and did IRC also pressure you when you spread viruses and trojans through your messenger to your contacts? I should really start using that excuse more often myself.



Setoshi said:


> so go jump back on S&G's pen0r and get your fact straight, konohamaru-dono.


 
For shame. How did you drag S&G into this?



Setoshi said:


> 4 raids xD? Those raids where done by the same people you make it sound like the entire Blender stood up for the raids. More than 80% of us didn't knew what happened. We didn't know, they're banned. All we can do is move on.


 
You can lie to my face all you want. But I obviously wasn't the only one who saw that at least 80% of the blender regulars participated and/or approved of the raid and its perpetrators. Does "13 heroes of the blender have fallen" ring a bell?



Setoshi said:


> Seriously Konohamaru-dono get your facts straight man, you come here with this unknown hate. I remember when you was the biggest spammer during your noob days, posting sakura wallpapers. I didn't go on some "omg he's a spammer, he must die". A lot of my friends are Blenderites, we're nice people, just relax and go visit there more often.


 
I previously had no hatred towards the blender and/or any other spam communities. In fact if you look back at all the Anbu Central threads pertinent to the blender issues, you will see that I have taken their side. From the early days of when Shroomsday was refusing to give back the spammers their one and only "Agony and Raw" convo thread to the most recent ones. And unlike members like martryn who was very outspoken in his hatred towards spammers and blenderites, I just ignored it and let you guys be.

*But as of late, I've been reading countless posts of newbies complaining that the blenderites make them feel extremely unwelcome, flaming them and negging them, is when I got pissed. The blender isn't yours to own, it was made for everyone to share. But to make things worse, after an entire subforum was dedicated to your tripe (whereas for example a fitness subforum idea has been immediately rejected) you still chose to come to the other sections and spam them like there was no tomorrow, with an "I don't give a shit if they ban me or not" attitude. That simply is not acceptable.*


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 25, 2007)

*SEVEN people participated on the raids. SEVEN. not thirteen, not most of the blender, SEVEN. 

And who are you to say that 80% of the blender supported the raids? It's the goddamn blender, how much do you think were serious posts? 
*


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2007)

Seriously, saying that 80% of the Blender, hell even 30%, supported the raid, is ridiculous.

I and many others couldn't understand why people did something like that, since it just involved work for the mods and a lot of bans. A loss for those participating, nothing more.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 25, 2007)

Kakuzu said:


> You'll notice that he specifically named Iria as one of these forum raiders, but just the other day he was asking the mods to unban Iria.
> 
> I'm sorry, but this confuses me, and when I'm confused I sometimes ask if someone can clarify things for me.


 
I believe in second chances. And I also believe that our environments and our peers affect how we behave. The Blender breeds spammers and encourages them to post mindlessly. In my opinion, Iria was affected by that community and that's why an intelligent medical student like herself did what she did. If the blender did not exist in the first place, I'm 100% sure that she wouldn't have spammed the Bath House as a "Spamei Ryodan" member.

Additionally, you should understand that this is not a personal attack against anyone specifically. It's a critique against the Blender and its activities in general. The majority of the blenderites are good members each in their own right. 

In fact, there's a lot of blenderites that I personally like, including but not limited to; Susano-o, robotkiller, kinj3, Suzuhiko and Paracetamol boy amongst many others. And I personally believe that if they were to leave the blender ,they would add a lot of livelihood to the other forum sections that they will choose to frequent.



Deputy M said:


> He doesn't see Iria as a true blenderite because he likes her.


 
Iria's first neg ever was from me. It's when she had a disturbing image in her sig. I don't usually hold any grudges against members. I will neg you today and then rep you twice tomorrow. I'm more than willing to help any of you out with anything that I possibly could. And the newbies is what I hold especially dear. So if you find one, embrace them and guide them by their hands and I will be forever grateful to you and we shall have no beef. Deal?


----------



## Iria (May 25, 2007)

Whoa I thought I was catching a cold, it was just me being mentioned in this thread XD

So I guess the problems people have with the blender boil down to:

*Raids: We have apologized, but that is besides the point. The point, as has been made time and again, is that they were neither organized nor associated with the Blender. Stop blaming the section!

*Elitism towards new members/flaming: This happened on varying levels. I can recall several incidents where new people were positive rept and welcomed with open arms, but that is again besides the point. Its true, the blender is for everyone. But it is just as impossible to say "be nice unconditionally" as it is "let's flame every new member." It was the randomness that made people want to join. And some of us new people found friendship and community there, despite the hell that others have painted it to be. I only joined this forum in November and yet some how I can account some of my great friendships from regulars of that section.

*Spam/Images from Other Websites/ Unfunny stuff: I have seen people say that the "blender wasn't funny anyway" and use that as an excuse to have it abolished. Seriously? Why not look harder and see the blender fictions and comics, the witty repartee and competitive banter. Not enough? Challenge yourself and make something on your own. The Blender welcomes lulz no matter where it comes from, I assure you.  Creativity garners respect...be you the newest member on the boards or the highest mod around. 

NF is one of the most populated internet forums in existence with a high degree of traffic and high regard for its users. Don't let us become another tight-assed  forum governed by martial law, where people are afraid to be zany. "We are never going to survive, unless we are a little crazy" ~Seal, musician/philosopher


----------



## Snickers (May 25, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> I believe in second chances. And I also believe that our environments and our peers affect how we behave. *The Blender breeds spammers and encourages them to post mindlessly*. In my opinion, *Iria was affected by that community* and that's* why an intelligent medical student like herself did what she did*. If the blender did not exist in the first place, I'm 100% sure that she wouldn't have spammed the Bath House as a "Spamei Ryodan" member.



You remind me of one of those parents that blame's TV for all the violence, instead of looking at their own way of raising a child. You make it seem as if the Blender magically brainwashes us into being Blender depended idiots. 99% of the Blender population chooses to be there, not because the Blender is ''making '' them, but because we liek caek we just love to act crazy/idiotic.

I think you are greatly insulting Iria here, seeing you are treating her as a little kid who cannot make own choices, it is just camouflaged with your statement about her being an intelligent medical student.



> Additionally, you should understand that this is not a personal attack against anyone specifically. It's a critique against the Blender and its activities in general. The majority of the blenderites are good members each in their own right.



It is indeed understandable this isn't personal. Though it's inevitably remarkable how you seem to call the Blenderites ''smart'' and ''good members'', while you actually state that The Blender is making us act as we act. Stop blaming the Blender, it's a sub-forum not a brainwashing machine.



> In fact, there's a lot of blenderites that I personally like, including but not limited to; Susano-o, robotkiller, kinj3, Suzuhiko and Paracetamol boy amongst many others. And I personally believe that if they were to leave the blender ,they would add a lot of livelihood to the other forum sections that they will choose to frequent.



I agree with that, but yet they apparantly choose not to do that so much (though I'm certain RK, Suzu, Kori and K1nj3 have a decent variety of forum places to go to).



> Iria's first neg ever was from me. It's when she had a disturbing image in her sig. I don't usually hold any grudges against members. I will neg you today and then rep you twice tomorrow. I'm more than willing to help any of you out with anything that I possibly could. And the newbies is what I hold especially dear. So if you find one, embrace them and guide them by their hands and I will be forever grateful to you and we shall have no beef. Deal?



That is very nice of you.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 25, 2007)

Where else on this forum can me and suzuhiko pretend to hate each other and then proceed to bombard one another with emoticons of increasing spitefullness? Those are the kinds of moments you can only truly appreciate in the kind of enviroment the blender offers.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 25, 2007)

*The blender doesn't make anyone do anything. *


----------



## Orochimaru (May 25, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Where else on this forum can me and suzuhiko pretend to hate each other and then proceed to bombard one another with emoticons of increasing spitefullness? Those are the kinds of moments you can only truly appreciate in the kind of enviroment the blender offers.


 
In the Suzuhiko FC. She has a FC dedicated to her you know. And she and cygnus have been exchanging those same exact "emoticons of increasing spitefullness" over there for quite some time now.


----------



## Uzumaki (May 25, 2007)

Where am I going to have a good Spam (not the bleh thing you eat) now?
This is bugging me greatly. If some people act like jerks and makes the blender crazy, should the others pay for there stupiedy?


----------



## Ray (May 25, 2007)

Just to make this clear, not every blenderite is obnoxious or negs every newcomer who came into the blender. In fact, I have never negged anyone.
I'd like to think I am rather welcoming to everyone and hope I am not one who is elitists. I spammed in the blender mostly stupid stuff and did my best not to carry it out into other parts of the forum.

Only time I can recall being stupid yet on topic is with CMX.


----------



## Aizen (May 25, 2007)

+/- with restoring blender:

+ may keep blenderites from spamming other sections, but simply banning them would be much easier. 
+ ...... cant really find any more that would benefit the mods :/


- more forum raids. its only a matter of time, and we all know it.
- one less section to be modded.

this is looking at it from the staffs perspective.



the mods have no reason to open the blender again.

if the staff do it, its because they're nice, and nothing else, but since many of the blender inhabitants flame the staff on a daily basis, they have no reason for that either.

i need to stop being so negative


----------



## geG (May 25, 2007)

> - more forum raids. its only a matter of time, and we all know it.


The problem with this thought is that it's simply not true. The only two raids involving people who post in the Blender (the one two weeks ago and the one yesterday, both planned/executed by Freija) had little to nothing to do with the Blender itself.


----------



## Aizen (May 25, 2007)

Geg said:


> The problem with this thought is that it's simply not true. The only two raids involving people who post in the Blender (the one two weeks ago and the one yesterday, both planned/executed by Freija) had little to nothing to do with the Blender itself.




still doesnt give the mods a reason to open the blender again.
the mods just isnt that nice  
*being negative again*


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2007)

Even though I am a psuedo blenderite, I never (And I'm sure this includes a great deal of other members) participated in a raid, considered myself "cool" or condescended another member of the forum because of "Blender."  I never made spam threads in any section of the forum. I don't neg people for no reason. I daresay, some people (_Few)_ of this forum actually consider me a good member.  

So, point is:  Who deserves the punishment?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 25, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I'm still going with my idea of putting a trustable, intellegent, blenderite regular on the staff. It would not only give the blender a mod who knew what needed to be done in order to best run the blender. It would also benifit the staff because they knew they could count on said person to be consistently active and hence, operate the blender with minimal trouble.




You think that's going to solve the problem?  That's only going to give that person added stress and a lot of peer pressure from her blenderite friends and the mods.  I'm not sure if Suzu still a mod but she was a good choice for the blender.  Can she put a stop to this by herself?  Hell no.  You can't do nothing  to a troll except b& it and ip sealed it which isn't easy at all.  I never chatted in the blender but back when it started I thought it was a real cool place to chat in and still do.  You just have trolls who fucked it all up, but I wouldn't let everybody suffer because of it.


----------



## Snickers (May 25, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> You think that's going to solve the problem?  That's only going to give that person added stress and a lot of peer pressure from her blenderite friends and the mods.  I'm not sure if Suzu still a mod but she was a good choice for the blender.  Can she put a stop to this by herself?  Hell no.  You can't do nothing  to a troll except b& it and ip sealed it which isn't easy at all.  I never chatted in the blender but back when it started I thought it was a real cool place to chat in and still do.  You just have trolls who fucked it all up, but I wouldn't let everybody suffer because of it.



I'm not sure I understood well, but did you mean to say that the trolls fucked the Blender up (as in fucked the atmosphere up ) ? Because I definitly disagree with that. Team GB, for instance made The Blender very entertaining, at their prime I had  bursts of laughter everytime I viewed a thread about GB related subjects. If anything they've spiced the Blender up with very funny mémes and so-called ''inside'' jokes.


----------



## Vegeta (May 25, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Library created Lotu and Y~K you dont see the section removed.



Thats because, God forbid, we are actualy a NARUTOforum. Banning discussion of Naruto would be rather retarded.  



The Pink Ninja said:


> I must say the worst posts I've ever seen on this forum (Read racist, sexist, homphobic, xenophobic) are all in the NF Cafe and Debate forums. Yet apprently it was regarded as being so well Modded Vash rode it too the heights of Adminship.
> 
> I can see one thing; If Seto, Oni and Robert had been allowed to participate in the Blender decision it'd still be here.



We created the Cafe after Vash left the Admin post.

-----------------------------------------

Oro, remove yourself from this discussion please.

In the last two or three weeks, I have actually posted more in the Blender than I have elsewhere. The Blender will return. But, I do think it needs time in a dark place, then when it returns it will be re-done. 

And when everyone returns to the Blender, we will rise above the senselessness that creates Raids like we have been having, and we will have good ole' fashion fun, which is what the Blender is for. Please trust us in our decision to remove the Blender now.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 25, 2007)

*Vegeta, you are a great guy.
*


----------



## Robotkiller (May 25, 2007)

lol. Vegeta.


Thank you <3


----------



## Ray (May 25, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Robotkiller (May 25, 2007)

Curious, did this thread actually have any impact on the decision to keep the blender around?

Or were we ultimately just prattling on for +150 posts?


----------



## Vegeta (May 25, 2007)

Well, not in my mind.

But hopefully in the minds of someothers.


----------



## Shiron (May 25, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Curious, did this thread actually have any impact on the decision to keep the blender around?
> 
> Or were we ultimately just prattling on for +150 posts?


It influenced me to keep it around. Initially, I was for the Blender's complete and permanent destruction. However, after fully reading this thread, along with a certain few posts in the HR, I switched to supporting the idea of the Blender being reopened after a bit.

However, that's just me though; I'm not sure about whether this thread actually influenced anyone else or not.


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2007)

is there an estimated date when it'll be returned? O:

and can someone list some of the changes that will be made?


----------



## kimidoll (May 25, 2007)

Well, since there's a possibility that it'll come back I'm happy enough.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 25, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> It influenced me to keep it around. Initially, I was for the Blender's complete and permanent destruction. However, after fully reading this thread, along with a certain few posts in the HR, I switched to supporting the idea of the Blender being reopened after a bit.
> 
> However, that's just me though; I'm not sure about whether this thread actually influenced anyone else or not.



<3

That makes me feel like I accomplished something. Thank you.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2007)

Neji said:


> and can someone list some of the changes that will be made?


I suppose nothing's been determined as of now.

And what could/should there really be changed?

It has to remain a spam section without porn but with a thread limit, otherwise it wouldn't work. 

The problem was the, as some view it, "elitism", unwelcome welcome of noobs and the fact that some users that associated with the blender more or less organized trolling big time (forum raids)

Such things can barely be controlled by rules or reformations.

Users have to change too.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 25, 2007)

We're also going to need to be modded more heavily. That was a big issue in all of this.


----------



## Vegeta (May 25, 2007)

I will sadly not be here when the Blender returns, I may be for one day. But thats it.


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2007)

I think there should be a way to confine certain members to only the blender


----------



## Vegeta (May 25, 2007)

No, that is part of the problem. The Blender should be n00b friendly.


----------



## kimidoll (May 25, 2007)

Most of us aren't exactly friendly to noobs. >_>;


----------



## Jink (May 25, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Most of us aren't exactly friendly to noobs. >_>;



That's true to a full extent.

This might just be me, but blender noobs seem to bring with them a lot of fail.


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2007)

Vegeta said:
			
		

> No, that is part of the problem. The Blender should be n00b friendly.


 
Well I can understand that, but some people are too sensitive imo, they want to go inside the blender but they can't handle spam. Then, when someone says something like "lol gtfo" or "u fail" they begin to complain over simple fun. Alot of these people don't get negged for posting in the blender, they get negged for complaining about a simple joke. I know that some people get offended by neg reps, but most of the blender doesn't really care. As you've seen, your 20 lol.vegeta neg was taken as a fun joke in the blender. Alot of these people want to post in the blender but have no sense of humor the way i see it


----------



## Vegeta (May 25, 2007)

Neji said:


> Well I can understand that, but some people are too sensitive imo, they want to go inside the blender but they can't handle spam. Then, when someone says something like "lol gtfo" or "u fail" they begin to complain over simple fun. Alot of these people don't get negged for posting in the blender, they get negged for complaining about a simple joke. I know that some people get offended by neg reps, but most of the blender doesn't really care. As you've seen, your 20 lol.vegeta neg was taken as a fun joke in the blender. Alot of these people want to post in the blender but have no sense of humor the way i see it



I knew SH could take the joke, but you just gotta ignore noobs, let there thread "flail" in their own fail and let em die.


----------



## Neji (May 25, 2007)

yeah, i guess you're right


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2007)

i gaurantee you that none of us will break the blender rules.After having it gone we appreciate it more.

Please bring it back!


----------



## kimidoll (May 25, 2007)

People not breaking the rules might happen the first few months or weeks it comes back, but I doubt it'll carry on forever.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> Yes, he just described almost every section of those forums. However, none of them except for the blender, have ventured repeatedly out of their sections and flooded the rest of the boards with fucking *spam* and *porn* and anime/manga *spoilers*.
> 
> 
> I say fuck the Blender. Spammers do not deserve a forum of their own. With no contribution to the NF society whatsoever. Importing meme(s) from websites like 4 chan is *not* being funny. And even that has run out. Most of the blender threads, if not all, now are;
> ...



For me,i used the blender when i was bored.Now what am i suppose to do when i'm bored? Discuss about Naruto and other anime? Yes we can do that but it will get boring after awhile.The Blender is for fun?We can't have fun anymore?I'm probably not the only one who feels this way.

I gaurantee you 100% that most of ol' time NF members will lose interest in this forum if we don't have the blender.


----------



## geG (May 25, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> People not breaking the rules might happen the first few months or weeks it comes back, but I doubt it'll carry on forever.



And the people who break the rules will be punished then. People break rules in other sections all the time.


----------



## Melero (May 25, 2007)

I for one am going to miss the blender so very much, I only hope it comes back one day. Until then thanks for the great memories and R.I.P blender I knew ye well


----------



## Robotkiller (May 26, 2007)

You are deserving of that slowpoke in your signature.


----------



## Aizen (May 26, 2007)

^hahahaha indeed.

i guess i was wrong about the staff 0_o
but as said, the blender needs to get more noob friendly, if not, there isnt much use for the blender after all.....
and it needs to get more heavily modded as RK said.


----------



## Susano-o (May 26, 2007)

I don't really think we're that bad for the noobs, well, at least, when I see things get out of hand, I'm sure to rep the noobs (Tayuya's teachings) and comment with stuff like 'Here's a rep buffer, stick around and you'll gain respect of the others, just do the opposite of what Isalidi does' or something similar. 

Of course, I can't do that when someone comes in and begins a thread with 'Blender sucks' or something like that, or when someone enters and gets negged, and then leaves before I can compensate him/her or even notice them. But I (and I'm sure others) are good to the noobies when it's called for. (heck, one of my jobs is to compensate for the neg reps when I see someone funny ).

All in all, I expected to read seto's and deputy's story right about now .


----------



## Aizen (May 26, 2007)

Deputy M said:


> You'll be back right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they wont open the blender so only blenderites are welcome there. as it was before the closing.
one of the arguements for keeping the blender is that people from other sections can go there and let of some steam, act a little like idiots and have a good time.

as it is now the will only get met with comments as:
"GTFO!!"
and if they reply  something like that back, they suddenly gets hated on even more, and the ordinary forumer would probably not go back there after such a shitty first impression.

as RK said: 
"the mods are here to help the "little guy" " (or something like that.)
well the little guy isnt the regulars, its the noob that get flamed to hell and back.

the blender isnt restored so that "some" people can get their community back, its restored for everyone that wants to go there and have a good time.
if you go there as a noob, you wont have a good time.


----------



## Susano-o (May 26, 2007)

Susano-o said:


> [...] (heck, one of my jobs is to compensate for the neg reps when I see someone funny ).[...]



Includes people that look physically funny, so almost everyone has got a chance . 

But I think, while much attention is geared towards the noob flaming, too little attention is geared towards comments like 'lol blender full of retarts, moran!'  It's partly a reason, I suspect, for the inflammable reaction of blenderites towards noobs (although that is bad, in and of itself). My proposal is we all join k1nj3lism and pray to his holy spirit.


----------



## Vegeta (May 26, 2007)

Deputy M said:


> You'll be back right?



I'll be back in September. I might have sporadic bouts of turning up, but I might have to stay away from NF as much as possible as where I am going, a lot of the content of NF would be considered very inappropriate.


----------



## Ray (May 26, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> People not breaking the rules might happen the first few months or weeks it comes back, but I doubt it'll carry on forever.


There will be problems but on the whole I think we can keep things pretty well behaved. 



Deputy M said:


> I don't see how that will work out, the blender is hostile against noobs because:
> 
> - Noobs dont understand the inside jokes
> - The blender is a community, all the threads are basicly about the community. You can't really except for noobs to blend in with it right away. They can't understand the threads which leads to misunderstandings.
> ...


I am not hostile 
I agree that people new to the blender don't meld into the community right away. I took PB's advice and viewed blender posts for quite some time before I got involved. I know a lot don't read stickies but maybe some will and we can have something about this at the top. As long as we don't have mass neg reps and a somewhat inviting atmosphere though it can be beneficial.


----------



## Vegeta (May 26, 2007)

Like I said, when the Blender returns, we're going to have a little stricter rules on certain things.

I go to like three forums, Q&C, Mod Lounge (p0rnz =\) and the Blender (loads of swearing and some inappropriate images)


----------



## DethStryque (May 26, 2007)

yea............


----------



## I Я Reckless! (May 26, 2007)

Well, I havent said anything on these matters, so here I go....

Im actually glad the blender was deleted to be honest.Hear me out tho before you hate me.

When the blender was first made, everyone hated it, even me cuz it replaced our precious agony thread.But then a few interesting people started to make it fun and new, so I started to be there more often.

Cant say exactly when, but it all started to go downhill fast.You'd get all thos threads "omg look in herer", "i sucked my cats dick today!!, or "penis penis penis".

Face it, all the threads people made sucked, lacked originality and humor, and werent even interesting to read much less partake in conversation with.It was mostly the influx of new people and dupes, but thats what made it sucked.Even some of the respected people in there were doing it, and it was annoying.

Other people and their threads that were actually worth a read were overlooked cuz of all the garbage in there and a certain trend I saw that annoyed me, where some members were revered as "gods" by the other members unbeknowst to me.They were seen as legendary members, who, in my book, did nothing to earn the title and whose threads were given priority just cuz THEY posted it.

But, thats just my take on it, and why I stopped going


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (May 26, 2007)

New Blender?


----------



## Jink (May 26, 2007)

Yamato said:


> New Blender?



rumpus room sounds like a place your uncle takes you to anally rape you


----------



## Susano-o (May 26, 2007)

Natsu said:


> rumpus room sounds like a place your uncle takes you to anally rape you



I choked on my whole grain bread lol


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (May 26, 2007)

It's an old Vash subforum, it's not alive so maybe we shall inhabit it?


----------



## Aizen (May 26, 2007)

susano, have you thought about when youre going to begin making spamasuki chapters again?

peter definitely needs a special place in those 
he's permed now isnt he?


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2007)

Yamato said:


> It's an old Vash subforum, it's not alive so maybe we shall inhabit it?



I just noticed that half of the first page threads have my posts in them

I totally forgot about that subforum lol


----------



## Susano-o (May 26, 2007)

Aizen said:


> susano, have you thought about when youre going to begin making spamasuki chapters again?
> 
> peter definitely needs a special place in those
> he's permed now isnt he?



Like hell I'll let a chance like this slip by . It's all gonna be mentioned in my records. I'll make him a martyr lol. But that's for next month.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 26, 2007)

Listen guys, wer're going to have to make a visable effort here if we want the blender to stick around. This means actually trying to help noobies instead of just negging them and casting them aside.

I mean, if it weren't for susano and k1nj3 we wouldn't of gotten a member like bootzors. We need to give noobies a time to nuture before we pass jugement.

I think asking them to read a few articles in the blenderpedia would be a good thing to leave in a rep comment or something.


I just realised how serious I've been in this whole thread, I think the blender was sapping the intellegence from me XD


----------



## Purgatory (May 26, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Listen guys, wer're going to have to make a visable effort here if we want the blender to stick around. This means actually trying to help noobies instead of just negging them and casting them aside.
> 
> I mean, if it weren't for susano and k1nj3 we wouldn't of gotten a member like bootzors. We need to give noobies a time to nuture before we pass jugement.
> 
> ...



Hrmph, if I wasn't freaking repsealed I would've continued to positively rep every new member.  I want the Blendar back, damnit!


----------



## Jink (May 26, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Hrmph, if I wasn't freaking repsealed I would've continued to positively rep every new member.  I want the Blendar back, damnit!



Genius. **


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 26, 2007)

when you make the new blender can you make so you cant rep. people?


----------



## Aizen (May 26, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Hrmph, if I wasn't freaking repsealed I would've continued to positively rep every new member.  I want the Blendar back, damnit!



the point isnt to rep every new member, the point is to not chase the noobs away before they've gotten their nut sack both feet inside of the door.


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2007)

:/ I don't remember getting raped when i first went to blender, though.


----------



## Susano-o (May 26, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> :/ I don't remember getting raped when i first went to blender, though.



probably because you didn't enter with a thread like 'lol @ this place, never been here, but it sucks' .

k imma leave this place, it's all in the hands of the staff now, anyway


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2007)

The problem with noobs is:

If they're trying to be funny but aren't, they can get flamed.

It's like in every other subforum, people try to be funny, but some just aren't, and one main reason of the rep system is also negrepping people that act like that.
And forcing yourself to post "funny" stuff IS not very cunning.
You'll definitely also get negged in the library section if you're making a shit thread.

It's just that in the Blender, more People are exposed to the attempts of noobs to get accepted, and the reppower is a dozen times higher than the average reppower in the library section.


But that's also why I go for the strategy to not FLAME an unfunny attempt but to just hijack such threads to post my own stuff


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2007)

zaru using reason gj


----------



## Purgatory (May 26, 2007)

Natsu said:


> Genius. **



Damn right I am! **


----------



## Robotkiller (May 26, 2007)

We just have to keep in mind that the blender is not our personal playground. Those noobs have every right to be there. If you guy are going to shun noobies then the least we could do would be to try and ignore the new guys, if they think that the blender is boring then they might just leave if no one strikes up a conversation with them.

I'm just saying that there are 'round bout ways to accomplish the same goal.


----------



## kimidoll (May 26, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> :/ I don't remember getting raped when i first went to blender, though.



Neither do I. XD

Although there was that thing with esca and Hollow's dupes with me. v_v;


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> We just have to keep in mind that the blender is not our personal playground. Those noobs have every right to be there. The least we could do would be to try and ignore the new guys, if they think that the blender si boring then they might just leave if no one strikes up a conversation.
> 
> I'm just saying that there are 'round bout ways to accomplish the same goal.



sounds good 

the only problem i could see occuring is an influx of fail po-stars. 

the ones that talk to each other like those threads in the academy section, asking eachother for rep and laughing at their own horrible jokes...


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Neither do I. XD



Being female and loli helps creating a shield against hatin, you know.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 26, 2007)

*I wasn't flamed at all, people seem to greet me with open arms. I became a blenderite within the first couple days. *


----------



## Sasori (May 26, 2007)

Firstly, I would like to thank the staff for hearing us out.

Possible changes to neo-Blender which may solve some of issues related with Blender:

- Blender should be removed from New Posts tool.

- Blender mod should be an intergrated and respected enough member to be listened by Blender community, but at the same time, readily enforcing the rules.

ie. A mediator between the mods and the Blender community.

This way we will be able to keep the section, but made sure that we don't deviate from "acceptable" fun.

- Noob welcoming can also be incorporated, but they should also be aware that everything in the Blender should be taken with a pinh of salt. Kori put this best as, if u get flamed etc, then don't take it to heart and stick around and improve.

Maybe a Sticky thread for new members to introduce themselves, linking them to Wikipedia and some tips. Blenderites in this thread may be encouraged to welcome these n00bs as their own, and consider them with a blank sheet.

Also a peer system may be incorporated. Established blenderites may choose to take notable newer members under their wing, to help be more accomodating.

But tbh, I think the best advice for n00bs is to lurk a while before posting. That way they can see how things work.


Also: Hi my name is Orochimaru and I am going to use this opportunity to fight in favour of the mods so maybe my efforts in resolving a situation irrelevent to me may be credited by them


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2007)

lol a peer system would be cute.


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2007)

lol in old blender

we'd be jerks and probably vote kidloco for everything


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 26, 2007)

*I have taken noobs under my wing. I thought kidloco everything he knows, except english. *


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2007)

lol so you taught him how to post boobs


----------



## Purgatory (May 26, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *I wasn't flamed at all, people seem to greet me with open arms. I became a blenderite within the first couple days. *



Well whoop-dee-frickin'-doo.


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2007)

You're such a soft marshmellow vergil


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 26, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Well whoop-dee-frickin'-doo.



*Will you please shut up and stop being such an asshole? Seriously, go away.*


----------



## kimidoll (May 26, 2007)

We are so off-topic. XD



Zaru said:


> Being female and loli helps creating a shield against hatin, you know.



Wtf? >_>



Deputy M said:


> Lol, maybe its just because Loli females prefer making friends over spamming



I like both, but I suck at spamming.


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2007)

lul kidlocos engrish is funny i guess. 

yeah if you're female you tend to get spared the worst of the uber rapeage

well in one form, anyway


----------



## Jink (May 26, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil is a douche.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 26, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> lol a peer system would be cute.



It works better than you think. k1nj3 took me under his wing and I, in turn, took bootzors under mine. Everything turned out pretty damn well for the most part.

Edit: we should leave this thread now guys. We're deviating from the topic a little too much XD


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2007)

D: its in our blood

our tasty tasty blood


----------



## Purgatory (May 26, 2007)

Natsu said:


> Corrupt Vergil is an asshole.



Why thank you, it's been a long time since someone called me that.


----------



## Purgatory (May 26, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *Will you please shut up and stop being such an asshole? Seriously, go away.*



How about I don't and say I did?


----------



## Purgatory (May 26, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> He's lower than an asshole, I like assholes. >:



You dare question my being of an asshole? *BLASPHEMY!*


----------



## geG (May 26, 2007)

I never really got flamed for posting in the Blender either. I just kind of started posting and that was it. I think I started during an inactive period or something and by the time it started getting active again I was already a regular.


----------



## kimidoll (May 26, 2007)

Geg said:


> I never really got flamed for posting in the Blender either. I just kind of started posting and that was it. I think I started during an inactive period or something and by the time it started getting active again I was already a regular.



Same here, I came around the time the Blender Rangers came into being.


----------



## Aizen (May 26, 2007)

i really didnt get flamed either... well Freija negged me once when i was a noob though, but he has possed me many times since then.....


----------



## geG (May 26, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Same here, I came around the time the Blender Rangers came into being.



I remember thinking "who the hell is that" the first few times I saw you around but esca and hollow were being so friendly with you I just forgot about it.


----------



## Jink (May 26, 2007)

I don't ever remember being flamed. I was pretty well known on the forum when I came to the Blender so... yeah.



Geg said:


> esca and hollow were being so friendly with you



it's because she's a loli, or so I hear


----------



## kimidoll (May 26, 2007)

Geg said:


> I remember thinking "who the hell is that" the first few times I saw you around but esca and hollow were being so friendly with you I just forgot about it.



Lol, I knew you from Naruto Ave (Back when I was actually into Naruto. :S). I always wondered why they were being so nice to me. XD

I've never seen anyone who got seriously flamed. =/ Maybe it's because blender was always more active after I sleep. >.>;


----------



## Jink (May 26, 2007)

Isalaididid was once of the most flamed blenderites back in the day.


----------



## kimidoll (May 26, 2007)

I missed the Isaldi period. XD


----------



## Jink (May 26, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> I missed the Isaldi period. XD



The Isaldi period was much different then what the blender became during my 6 month juvy absence,


----------



## Sasori (May 26, 2007)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:


> Im gonna try to MSN andoliveira so he finally makes his suicidal thread and the whole Naruto avenue will turn into ashes.


I lol'd hard 



troublesum-chan said:


> lol a peer system would be cute.


Then we could train them and battle them against other Blenderite's pokemans apprentices.

We could buy different items for it and teach them special abilities 



Deputy M said:


> I was personally thinking about a blenderite of the week thing, where everyone can vote to who they thought was coolest/funniest/most productive/nicest/whatever. That way blenderites will be encouraged to make more quality posts and stuff.


Yea this is an excellent idea ~M, and I could really see this having a positive affect, and discourage destructive behaviour.



Polygon said:


> *I have taken noobs under my wing. I thought kidloco everything he knows, except english. *


I lol'd



Robotkiller said:


> It works better than you think. k1nj3 took me under his wing and I, in turn, took bootzors under mine. Everything turned out pretty damn well for the most part.


Good example RK.



> Edit: we should leave this thread now guys. We're deviating from the topic a little too much XD


Why is this deviating from the topic?

Part of this is about how the Blender is going to be changed in order to prevent future misfortunes.

Us discussing ideas and pro-forum policies shows the staff that we are serious about cleaning up our act and are not just all talk, but ready to take action too.



Geg said:


> I remember thinking "who the hell is that" the first few times I saw you around but esca and hollow were being so friendly with you I just forgot about it.


This is another way the peer system would be effective.

They are less likely to be flamed and negged if they know they are in the good graces, and being trained by a more prominent member.


----------



## geG (May 26, 2007)

lol islamididy.

Actually I think the reason I wasn't flamed is because I joined around the same time as him and they were too busy to really notice me.


----------



## Jink (May 26, 2007)

Islaidididis fails overshadowed everyone else's fails.


----------



## Sasori (May 26, 2007)

Natsu said:


> Islaidididis fails overshadowed everyone else's fails.


Quoted for the truth.

And as we are talking about first time entering Blender experiences, I didn't get flamed coz I was a GB elite, one of those that dominated the Library/Theories in the Ando era.


----------



## Sasori (May 26, 2007)

Deputy M said:


> lol how do you know that nick


I have been on NF long enough to remember when you was ~Myself, and other various variations of Deputy Myself



> I remember everyone thinking Hollow was a noob, then he started drawing blenderites and everyone loved him, he's been respected every since.


Yea lol. Just an example of how this flamed/negged n00b prevailed to show his talents and qualities.


----------



## Slips (May 26, 2007)

I didnt get flamed on my first vist so its not all that bad


----------



## Buskuv (May 26, 2007)

I was never flamed. 

I must have entered whilst the blender was in recession.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 26, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Now, I know first of all that i'm not particularly respected in these parts for a number of reasons, and that i'm known as not being particularly serious, but I'd really appreciate it if you of the staff could hear me out for a few minutes and give disreguard to the fact that i'm considered a "spammer" by most.
> 
> First off I would like to address recent matters:
> 
> ...


Verily.


Kaga said:


> The thing is, Robo, it's been given many chances. Trust me when I say that talk of removing the Blender completely has occurred in the past. The staff has discussed it at great length and, several times, we decided to let it slide. Unfortunately, it isn't a slight minority causing the havoc. The subforum breeds spammers. And we've honestly had it up to here with the lot of you. You're making it difficult for us to agree with you here. So, the odds are not in your favor this time. It actually saddens me. Because - the Blender became a pseudo-home for me, and for several of the other mods. But, you ruined it. You all ruined it.


Woah...Deja-fucking-vu.

Thats almost like a str8 up quote of what I said when the Blender was first made.



			
				Me...ironically last 5/24 said:
			
		

> Spamicide I say! Drastic action must be taken!
> 
> The Blender has become a cess pool by which spammers breed and spread like a plague their brand of failure. The temptation of this is too much and is taking what were once legitimate members and turning them into the like of Spamasuki and Spambu who pretty much just loose at life.
> 
> ...


New Blender then?

That made me lawl Kaga.


Accumulation said:


> Hmm, if you want the blender back, then I suppose the best thing to do would be this: *Convince the staff why the forum needs something like the Blender.* If you can show them why having the Blender is important, then they probably will put it back after a while.
> 
> However, if you cannot provided such a reason, then they probably won't. In that case, the Blender would be pretty much proven to be a needless part of the forum, since nobody would be able to come up with a good reason for there to be some place like the Blender. Because of this, by reopening the Blender, the staff would be doing nothing other than reopening a needless part of the forum, which can only hurt the forums by serving as basically a breeding ground for people who want to spam the whole entire forum, while offering nothing good in return to counteract this and actually making having such a place worthwile.
> 
> So, unless someone can come up with a good reason for the Blender to stay, then chances of it doing so appear to be very slim to none.


Because spammers aren't created. Spammers are a reality. Its a mindset. Spammers come from people who go to forums not because they are particularly into a series or they want to discuss crap seriously. Serious business? Fuck that. Spammers go to NF for fun. And with the Blender, when us jews would normally be in the ghetto (because if I used the black people or chinatown analogy I'd offend someone other than myself) we will instead go forth and spread across the forum and steal your moneys there instead. And if a spammer gets bored they may be more prone to say in the Dub section 'Hey Guys, Sasuke leaves the village to be Orochimaru's buttsecks toy, Gaara dies, Asuma dies, Orochimaru dies, etc.' Because thats just who spammers are. We do things for the lols. And atleast with the Blender there is a controlled chaos.

And of course if you want to do a genocide its a lot easier when they are all in one place instead of having to hunt them down. Not that you should do that.


----------



## Lazlow (May 26, 2007)

I get a lot of STFU and GTFO replies.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 26, 2007)

Well really, do you expect the Blender to be any different from other forums?

If you are a tard in the Cafe or Library, you will probably be flamed and negged.

Blender does the same for tards who come there. Except ironically you are more likely to get plus repped by people with huge rep power in the Blender because they lol at being able to undo your negs. *cough*Robo*cough*


----------



## Lazlow (May 26, 2007)

No, it's not like I'm complaining about it. I can take flames, I mean I don't give a shit about them. 

It's just that some people who visit the blender for the first time (Ballistik lolz) and they get those kind of replies, they're complaining about it to the Mods. And then people get banned.


----------



## Buskuv (May 26, 2007)

The Blender sure is a confusing place.  It's like a tornado full of money.  To some it dumps tons of dollar bills on your front lawn, and others it rips apart your house, takes your woman, and impales you with a 2x4 up the posterior.


----------



## Jink (May 26, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The Blender sure is a confusing place.  It's like a tornado full of money.  To some it dumps tons of dollar bills on your front lawn, and others it rips apart your house, takes your woman, and impales you with a 2x4 up the posterior.



tornado of shit more likely


----------



## Shiron (May 26, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> Because spammers aren't created. Spammers are a reality. Its a mindset. Spammers come from people who go to forums not because they are particularly into a series or they want to discuss crap seriously. Serious business? Fuck that. Spammers go to NF for fun. And with the Blender, when us jews would normally be in the ghetto (because if I used the black people or chinatown analogy I'd offend someone other than myself) we will instead go forth and spread across the forum and steal your moneys there instead. And if a spammer gets bored they may be more prone to say in the Dub section 'Hey Guys, Sasuke leaves the village to be Orochimaru's buttsecks toy, Gaara dies, Asuma dies, Orochimaru dies, etc.' Because thats just who spammers are. We do things for the lols. And atleast with the Blender there is a controlled chaos.
> 
> And of course if you want to do a genocide its a lot easier when they are all in one place instead of having to hunt them down. Not that you should do that.


Yeah... My opinion's changed since I posted that, although the post was on like Page 10, so you probably didn't notice:

Lady Aerith


			
				Me said:
			
		

> It influenced me to keep it around. Initially, I was for the Blender's complete and permanent destruction. However, after fully reading this thread, along with a certain few posts in the HR, I switched to supporting the idea of the Blender being reopened after a bit.
> 
> However, that's just me though; I'm not sure about whether this thread actually influenced anyone else or not.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (May 26, 2007)

Blender is not needed.

Just go to /b/


----------



## Aizen (May 26, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Blender is not needed.
> 
> Just go to /b/



blender is not /b/.
/b/ sucks now anyways, who wants to go there?
overrun by gaia, fur ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and other failures.

none of you were there when 4chan was good anyways, so you probably wouldnt understand....

/b/ right now is fail with minimum win, and if something win gets created, it doesnt take long for it to be destroyed. 
i'd rather stay here and post on topic comments :/


----------



## Chi (May 26, 2007)

Never really cared about the blender.
For the first month, or so, I wasn't even aware of it's existence..
If you want to post there, then post, if don't, then don't. I don't see, how blender's sole existence can bother anyone.
I mean, it's not like you get the idiocy on your PM, or something. It's so easy just to ignore it, because blender is a whole different subforum.

Idiocy and spam in the others sections will always be. Blender IMO plays no role here. We just need mods, who will delete spam fast, and maybe stricter rules.

So, leave the blender be. Let the idiots believe themselves to be 3L33t if they want it so. It seems it does a good job being the local copy of /b/ ...


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2007)

Chi said:


> Never really cared about the blender.
> For the first month, or so, I wasn't even aware of it's existence..
> If you want to post there, then post, if don't, then don't. I don't see, how blender's sole existence can bother anyone.
> I mean, it's not like you get the idiocy on your PM, or something. It's so easy just to ignore it, because blender is a whole different subforum.
> ...



Your point is valid, but the problem was/is that the Blender is seen as a source of problems like forum raids.


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2007)

> I remember everyone thinking Hollow was a noob, then he started drawing blenderites and everyone loved him, he's been respected every since.


 
i always loved hollow, i never flamed him 

lol he was like the only one i didnt


----------



## Robotkiller (May 26, 2007)

Chi said:


> Never really cared about the blender.
> For the first month, or so, I wasn't even aware of it's existence..
> If you want to post there, then post, if don't, then don't. I don't see, how blender's sole existence can bother anyone.
> I mean, it's not like you get the idiocy on your PM, or something. It's so easy just to ignore it, because blender is a whole different subforum.
> ...



So basically what you're saying is that the posters in the blender are beneath you? This type of elitist shit is what's causing all of these problems. Conceited members thinking themselves above one another, people like you. How is the blender /b/? Give me one example of how /b/ and the blender are similiar? They're absolutely nothing alike, the blender is a close-knit community of posters, /b/ is all about being an obnoxious asshole anonymously over the internet.

Yeah, i'll admit that sometimes we steal jokes from /b/, but you wanna know what? *So does every other fucking person on the internet.* 

Don't talk about a group of people that you know absolutely nothing about, you'll just end up looking like a fool.


----------



## Vegeta (May 26, 2007)

Chi said:


> Never really cared about the blender.
> For the first month, or so, I wasn't even aware of it's existence..
> If you want to post there, then post, if don't, then don't. I don't see, how blender's sole existence can bother anyone.
> I mean, it's not like you get the idiocy on your PM, or something. It's so easy just to ignore it, because blender is a whole different subforum.
> ...



Dude, don't be a tard. What you posted was dripping with so much elitism and hypocriticalness, its causing me to make up words.


----------



## Sasori (May 26, 2007)

lol.Vegeta

Shit I am goading him on, we need to delete the HR. xDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## I Я Reckless! (May 26, 2007)

Chi said:


> Never really cared about the blender.
> For the first month, or so, I wasn't even aware of it's existence..
> If you want to post there, then post, if don't, then don't. I don't see, how blender's sole existence can bother anyone.
> I mean, it's not like you get the idiocy on your PM, or something. It's so easy just to ignore it, because blender is a whole different subforum.
> ...



Well, if you never visited the blender or cared about it, I dont see the point of you going thru the trouble to find this thread and post in it, since you dont contribute anything to this thread or the blender problem...


----------



## Zodd (May 26, 2007)

Thank god this piece of shit is dead. It is obvious that the Blender was essentially a hangout for repwhores to worship in cults of personality. Orochimaru nailed it 100%. 

A section exists in this forum for practically everything. Why should any of the servers' power be dedicated to supporting spam and idiocy while the rest of us suffer server errors?


----------



## geG (May 26, 2007)

lol, agreeing with Orochimaru. That about shows how much reasoning power you have.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (May 26, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Thank god this piece of shit is dead. It is obvious that the Blender was essentially a hangout for repwhores to worship cults of personality. Orochimaru nailed it 100%.



I agree with this 100%.A lot of what the blender was was worshipping certain members cuz of their personalities, even tho I dont think most of their personalities were anything original or special.This caused most other members and their threads and ideas to be overshadowed.



Zodd said:


> A section exists in this forum for practically everything. Why should any of the servers' power be dedicated to supporting spam and idiocy while the rest of us suffer server errors?



But dosent it make sense to have a section for spam, if there is a section for everything else??Without the spam section, spam would be everywhere on the forums...


----------



## Zodd (May 26, 2007)

Geg said:


> lol, agreeing with Orochimaru. That about shows how much reasoning power you have.



Really? I think he eloquently dismembered any reason the Blender has to exist. You're saying I'm wrong because another member shares my sentiment. Try to come up with something better. 



RecklessWINja said:


> But dosent it make sense to have a section for spam, if there is a section for everything else??Without the spam section, spam would be everywhere on the forums...



I thought about this for a while. Where will the spammers go? From the sound of it, spam may have been created by Blender. Facilitating the organization of these raids seemed to create spam. The Plaza, in my opinion, is just OT enough without going over the line. 

If we had unlimited server power, and the raids/13 nobles (LOL) could be stopped, then I would agree with you 100%. And lock the inmates inside with no ability to affect the rest of the forums. Freeze their reps. 

But we just don't have the juice, as we have seen by the cutbacks in other areas, such as Search and the removal of the age display. I assume these measures were taken because the servers are at their limits.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 26, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> Yeah... My opinion's changed since I posted that, although the post was on like Page 10, so you probably didn't notice:
> 
> Linkety Link


Good. xD

Lorm thread is LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORMMMMM



> I remember everyone thinking Hollow was a noob, then he started drawing blenderites and everyone loved him, he's been respected every since.


Exactly. That is how it works in the Blender. n00bs are either ignored or raped if they say something stupid. But then if they do something impressive, they gain respect.

Though really, the only difference there with the rest of the forums is we are quicker to rape then them and harder to impress.


Deputy M said:


> How can Manga be inappropriate
> 
> you'll be missed man.


Get a room.


> Your point is valid, but the problem was/is that the Blender is seen as a source of problems like forum raids.


So have the Battledome 


> Cursed, Satan this piece of win is dead. WRYYYYYY! It is obvious that the Blender was essentially a hangout for winners to worship in winful orgies. Orochimaru sucks fat monkey cock.
> 
> A section exists in this forum for practically everything. Why should any of the servers' power be dedicated to supporting win and rar while the rest of us suffer server errors?


Corrected error.


----------



## Zodd (May 26, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> Corrected error.



Indeed, the error was corrected. That's why the Blender is gone.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 26, 2007)

Too bad your mom didn't correct her error.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 26, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Indeed, the error was corrected. That's why the Blender is gone.




*The things is, the Blender isn't gone. So your point is moot. 


*


----------



## Zodd (May 26, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> Too bad your mom didn't correct her error.



Lol, yo momma insults. I'm touched you put out the mental effort to think of something so witty. 



Polygon said:


> *The things is, the Blender isn't gone. So your point is moot.
> 
> 
> *



I don't know what you mean by "isn't gone." It's not around, as far as I can tell. I assume they will bring it back when the bitching reaches a sufficiently annoying level, but that could be some time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 26, 2007)

> Lol, yo momma insults. I'm touched you put out the mental effort to think of something so witty.


Its a Saturday night. Don't expect much.


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2007)

Blender isn't gone, but

Only the pure of heart can see it


----------



## geG (May 26, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Really? I think he eloquently dismembered any reason the Blender has to exist. You're saying I'm wrong because another member shares my sentiment. Try to come up with something better.



I'm saying you're wrong because the member you're agreeing with hasn't made a single post in this thread that wasn't wrong. Not wrong in a "Oh that's just his opinion about the blender" way. Wrong as in factually inaccurate.


----------



## Zodd (May 26, 2007)

Geg said:


> I'm saying you're wrong because the member you're agreeing with hasn't made a single post in this thread that wasn't wrong. Not wrong in a "Oh that's just his opinion about the blender" way. Wrong as in factually inaccurate.



I believe post 112 summed it up nicely. You still haven't given the rest of the forum a legitimate reason for my question. Why should we have to divvy up critical server power to support a spam forum?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 26, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> Blender isn't gone, but
> 
> Only the pure of heart can see it


Or those with perfect timing such that they can stop the page from loading just before it redirects.

My timing isn't perfect enough 

I only get to the part where its about to show the threads or too late. Never quite enough


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 26, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> Or those with perfect timing such that they can stop the page from loading just before it redirects.
> 
> My timing isn't perfect enough
> 
> I only get to the part where its about to show the threads or too late. Never quite enough



pure of heart exactly :3


----------



## Robotkiller (May 26, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Thank god this piece of shit is dead.* It is obvious that the Blender was essentially a hangout for repwhores to worship in cults of personality.* Orochimaru nailed it 100%.
> 
> A section exists in this forum for practically everything. Why should any of the servers' power be dedicated to supporting spam and idiocy while the rest of us suffer server errors?



I thought we were cafe buddies, zodd


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 26, 2007)

Zodd said:


> I don't know what you mean by "isn't gone." It's not around, as far as I can tell. I assume they will bring it back when the bitching reaches a sufficiently annoying level, but that could be some time.


*
What I mean is the staff said it would come back. Possibly as soon as next week. 

Fact is, you know shit about the blender. You can't argue for or against something unless you know stuff about it. what you are doing is making up facts and using generalizations. A lot of the staff are blenderites, so you aren't really taking their sides. From what I can tell, only a few staff supported the deletion of the blender. 

I mean seriously, what makes you hate the blender so much? Spam? Wouldn't you want a place you can post almost anything, you know to unwind and have fun? Elitism?  I agree that the blender does have that, but so do other forums. also, a lot of the people opposing the blender and claim it is an elitist shit-hole are oozing more elitism that the whole blender combined. 
*


----------



## delirium (May 26, 2007)

Wow.. so much hate going on in this thread. How about when the Blender re-opens we all have a huge welcome back party in there so we can all see how great the place really is, ne?


----------



## Robotkiller (May 26, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Wow.. so much hate going on in this thread. How about when the Blender re-opens we all have a huge welcome back party in there so we can all see how great the place really is, ne?



A grand blender reopening, eh?

We should put all of the awesome things the blender has done on display (Blenderpedia, seto's Fic, a bunch of our bladed threads) and just show the rest of the board how insanely awesome we are.

It will be the dawning of a new era of glorious faggotry


----------



## Zodd (May 26, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I thought we were cafe buddies, zodd



We are still, as far as I'm concerned. I like you. This is nothing personal. I have never once ventured into the Blender, so I don't know if I unintentionally insulted you. If it were my forum and I had the power, I would give you guys all the Blender you wanted. But we don't have much power left for these forums, from my real life experience with servers. Also, there are people who have a lot emotionally invested in these anime series. If I was spoiled (as was apparently a goal of these raids), I would be very upset (the porn I really don't care about.

One of you should make a Blender forum, like Manga Helpers (to help with the volume.) You look like you weren't the instigator, so I have sympathy for you.

EDIT: A good middle road might be this: the main problem seems to be that the mods don't want to go and ban people over and over again. Make the egregious crimes a perma-ban, no arguments.



Polygon said:


> *
> What I mean is the staff said it would come back. Possibly as soon as next week.
> 
> Fact is, you know shit about the blender. You can't argue for or against something unless you know stuff about it. what you are doing is making up facts and using generalizations. A lot of the staff are blenderites, so you aren't really taking their sides. From what I can tell, only a few staff supported the deletion of the blender.
> ...



If only a few staff supported it, why is it gone? I don't hate the Blender, nor do I care about elitism. Why is Plaza and Chatterbox insufficient?


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 26, 2007)

Zodd said:


> EDIT: A good middle road might be this: the main problem seems to be that the mods don't want to go and ban people over and over again. Make the egregious crimes a perma-ban, no arguments.



*I agree. I mean Frieja and the like are awesome but for what they did they should have been permed a long time ago. 

Also, the blender wouldn't be the same if it were a whole new board. *


----------



## Zodd (May 26, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> It's a place to relax. It's the only section that is meant to spam while other sections spam but dont get blamed on. Other sections spam it's not a big deal. But when it's the Blender all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Blender is meant to spam. Besides all the cafe does is get random news links from a website and paste it in a post.
> 
> If you remove the Blender you will still have spammers, trolls, idiots. The Blender is not some evil some evil organization out to kill the



Part of the problem I have with the Blender is how they treat new members. I don't understand the satisfaction of tearing down new members to the forum. I get in heated debates in NF, but I think that most people trying to have fun. If I see someone who is new, I try to greet them like I would in real life so that they feel welcome. What purpose does it serve to burn newbs?


----------



## Shiron (May 26, 2007)

Zodd said:


> If only a few staff supported it, why is it gone?


Because it had to be gotten rid off, at least temporarily. The forum was being raided and there wern't many choices. The staff that was online at the time thus didn't have the time to wait and see if the rest of us agreed. They could only wait for the currently online staff members and that was it. Thus, the decision to close the blender was made before all of us could post our opinons on the matter. It was an issue of not having enough time for all of the staff to give their opinions and the online staff having to take action on thier own to resolve the situation.


----------



## Zodd (May 26, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> Because it had to be gotten rid off, at least temporarily. The forum was being raided and there wern't many choices. The staff that was online at the time thus didn't have the time to wait and see if the rest of us agreed. They could only wait for the currently online staff members and that was it. Thus, the decision to close the blender was made before all of us could post our opinons on the matter. It was an issue of not having enough time for all of the staff to give their opinions and the online staff having to take action on thier own to resolve the situation.



I have seen mention of four or five amins/mods so far who seem to support this decision or simply dislike the Blender. *Shrugs* My point is that it wasn't a few of the Staff otherwise the Blender would be back now, no?


----------



## Shiron (May 26, 2007)

Zodd said:


> I have seen mention of four or five amins/mods so far who seem to support this decision or simply dislike the Blender. *Shrugs* My point is that it wasn't a few of the Staff otherwise the Blender would be back now, no?


Well, it was only a few members of the staff who were responsible for the actual closing of the Blender. But after they did that, the discussion shifted to "Well, since it's already closed and all... Should we just keep it closed for good?" after that, which is part of the reason that the Blender isn't back yet.

The other part is that since it's closed, figuring that "Well, since it's closed, let's keep it closed for just a few more days as a form of punishement/to show that we're serious about this." type stuff.


----------



## Vegeta (May 26, 2007)

Zodd said:


> I have seen mention of four or five amins/mods so far who seem to support this decision or simply dislike the Blender. *Shrugs* My point is that it wasn't a few of the Staff otherwise the Blender would be back now, no?



The Blender isn't back because we haven't worked all the rules out yet. When we do, it'll return.


----------



## Zodd (May 26, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> Well, it was only a few members of the staff who were responsible for the actual closing of the Blender. But after they did that, the discussion shifted to "Well, since it's already closed and all... Should we just keep it closed for good?" after that, which is part of the reason that the Blender isn't back yet.
> 
> The other part is that since it's closed, figuring that "Well, since it's closed, let's keep it closed for just a few more days as a form of punishement/to show that we're serious about this." type stuff.



Yes, that's what I mean. If they thought the closing of the Blender was a mistake after the fact, it can easily be placed back (at least from my experience admining on another forum.)

The other guy made it sound like very few of the staff supported this punishment, which does not seem to be the case.


----------



## Vegeta (May 26, 2007)

Zodd said:


> Yes, that's what I mean. If they thought the closing of the Blender was a mistake after the fact, it can easily be placed back (at least from my experience admining on another forum.)
> 
> The other guy made it sound like very few of the staff supported this punishment, which does not seem to be the case.



There were few who thought it shouldn't have been removed at all, there were some for a suspension and others for total removal. We chose suspension with re-working the rules around so we could return the Blender, as its a fun place if its respected.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 26, 2007)

Zodd said:


> The other guy made it sound like very few of the staff supported this punishment, which does not seem to be the case.


*
What I meant was that closing the Blender wasn't the effort of all staff members, but a few. Also that obviously enough of the staff didn't want the blender permanently gone.

EDIt: I've been thinking. Couldn't you incorporate a warning system for the blender only or something like that? 
*


----------



## Vegeta (May 26, 2007)

We are.


----------



## Zodd (May 26, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *
> EDIt: I've been thinking. Couldn't you incorporate a warning system for the blender only or something like that?
> *



How about simple perma banning from Blender for offenders? I have yet to see a situation where perma banning doesn't instill enough fear to stop things like these raids. Eventually, they are all gone and the problem is solved.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 26, 2007)

*How would feel if a cop killed a 16 year-old boy for shoplifting? *


----------



## Zodd (May 26, 2007)

Polygon said:


> *How would feel if a cop killed a 16 year-old boy for shoplifting? *



It's a spam forum for God's sake. It shouldn't even be there in the first place. I would say tying up server resources to spam should be a privilege. It's basically an exception to forum rules made as a courtesy. If people can't behave, and the mods have no interest in moderating it 24/7, then the threat of perma ban should scare most troublemakers away.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (May 26, 2007)

Zodd said:


> It's a spam forum for God's sake. It shouldn't even be there in the first place. I would say tying up server resources to spam should be a privilege. It's basically an exception to forum rules made as a courtesy. If people can't behave, and the mods have no interest in moderating it 24/7, then the threat of perma ban should scare most troublemakers away.


*
It shouldn't be here because it's a spam forum? That doesn't make sense. 

Most people in the blender don't do stuff even remotely deserving a permban.  You seem to think the blender is full of people constantly breaking the rules, which is false. 

A system of strike and warnings is much more effective than banning everyone who breaks the rules. Mistakes do happen and everyone should be given some leeway. *


----------



## Neji (May 26, 2007)

No one at all has the right to talk about the Blender if they have not spent time in it. The Blender isn't all about spam. It's about communication and making friends. Everyone in the Blender is friendly and knows each other, it just gets different if someone tries to but in like they belong there. If you think about it like this. You and a couple of friends are having a nice conversation and then randomly someone you don't know at all comes in and tries to say something irrelevant. In most people their reaction would most likely be "gtfo" as most people do. Anyway, the Blender has more creativity than any other section on this forum. Period. I've seen it as well. The Library is full of noobs and recycled theories. The art section are incredibly inactive and barely has art, and every other section is full of tards. If you look inside the Blender Blades, you will see tons of threads filled with hard work and creativity. There is no other section that was worthy of their own subforum to place their "legendary threads"


----------



## Ram (May 27, 2007)

Alright, people who don't even post in the Blender yet assume all that goes on there is repwhoring, posting 4chan memes, and organising raids do not have anything to contribute here.

Sure the Blender in a sense, is a cesspool, but in most cases sections like NA, FCs and the Bathouse don't do that much better. There are rule breakers everywhere on NF and that's sorted out by moderation.

And for that reason, the Blender needs more mod support. There's only one mod looking over the Blender, and she has to deal with two other busy sections. (I'm not saying Suzuhiko isn't already amazing, but someone else would be appreciated.)

Anyway, I do think the Blender should take its time in coming back so any changes can be discussed.


----------



## Splintered (May 27, 2007)

Well, as someone who holds a good deal of value in Blender...

I'm well aware of the good points of Blender.  This is why Blender is not being perm deleted, it is suspended.  The fun posts, the community, the culture, the amusing posters, many of which mods are well acquainted with, and the interesting threads were all brought up.

  But there was also an issue of the flaming, the fact that people have been known to create 50+ posts despite knowing the rules, the spamming leaking out into the Plaza, and borderline picture/text posts.  I was modded only a month before Blender's creation and there's some sort of irony in the fact that Blender has raided NF more than other forums have.

As such Blender will reopen, as others said, with certain rules more enforced as compared to when most of us turned the other cheek.  Blenderites can enjoy their subsection and their threads without the tedency to create and enviorment that is prone to hostility and a need for raiding (for some of the members).


> There is no other section that was worthy of their own subforum to place their "legendary threads"


To be fair... Blender is the only placed that is pruned xD  But point taken


----------



## Neji (May 27, 2007)

lol, Splintered, plz come back to the Blender


----------



## Splintered (May 27, 2007)

Neji said:


> lol, Splintered, plz come back to the Blender



Hay Neji.  I plan to but this internet kills me.


----------



## delirium (May 27, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> A grand blender reopening, eh?
> 
> We should put all of the awesome things the blender has done on display (Blenderpedia, seto's Fic, a bunch of our bladed threads) and just show the rest of the board how insanely awesome we are.
> 
> It will be the dawning of a new era of glorious faggotry



Since we've officially announced the return of the Blender, I'm RSVPing now.


----------



## troublesum-chan (May 27, 2007)

>: can i be in your fic too seto even as plot fodder


----------



## delirium (May 27, 2007)

I've been meaning to read the fic for a while. Actually.. I had all the chapters open once. But for some reason ended up leaving my house and forgot to go back to read it. I'll make sure to check it out tomorrow..


----------



## Iria (May 27, 2007)

Neo Blender party 

The social event of the season....and everyone, especially people who have posted that they have never been to the Blender (), is invited ^^


----------



## Vegeta (May 27, 2007)

Zodd said:


> It's a spam forum for God's sake. It shouldn't even be there in the first place. I would say tying up server resources to spam should be a privilege. It's basically an exception to forum rules made as a courtesy. If people can't behave, and the mods have no interest in moderating it 24/7, then the threat of perma ban should scare most troublemakers away.



lol, taking up server resources.

The servers we are on host multiple forums. =\


----------



## Chi (May 27, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> So basically what you're saying is that the posters in the blender are beneath you? This type of elitist shit is what's causing all of these problems. Conceited members thinking themselves above one another, people like you. How is the blender /b/? Give me one example of how /b/ and the blender are similiar? They're absolutely nothing alike, the blender is a close-knit community of posters, /b/ is all about being an obnoxious asshole anonymously over the internet.
> 
> Yeah, i'll admit that sometimes we steal jokes from /b/, but you wanna know what? *So does every other fucking person on the internet.*
> 
> Don't talk about a group of people that you know absolutely nothing about, you'll just end up looking like a fool.


 

Oh my  



> So, leave the blender be. Let the idiots believe themselves to be 3L33t if they want it so.


 


> I will concede to the point that the blender is a festering hole of idiocy, and with such idiocy breeds self-important idiots who beleive themselves to be better than other because they aren't "main stream" forumers. And with that sense of self-importance comes a feeling of pride in what they are, they become proud of being hated by the masses, of being mindless meme spewing machines with no sense of self-evolved humor.


Find 10 differences.

I would call you a hypocrite, but I think you just misunderstood what I wrote..

I'm not insulting all blender posters. Some of them are/were seniors/mods/users, that I respect. And I appreciate a good humor, so NO, I'm not just plain h8n blender.
Just because I'm not visiting blender (anymore), doesn't mean I haven't visited it before. And I saw some funny stuff there(pictures mainly). So I'm not against blender as it is (like I stated in the first post). I'm not visiting it anymore, but someone surely does, for a couple of laughts.

Placing myself above some people. Well.. Yes I do. But not in the way you put it. I'm not thinking about myself as an entirely better person. I just think, that some people are better off this forums, because they cause only flame wars, and insult other members.
Yes. I think about myself as being the better forumer than them. Call it elitist if you want. But hey.. You should first look at yourself and people close to you, and not just judge first random person..

As for it being the copy of the /b/.
Well, I'm not too close to blender. But it kinda gave me that impression. Especially with all these "AIDZ LOL" jokes.
Sorry, if that somehow offended you. 



> Dude, don't be a tard. What you posted was dripping with so much elitism and hypocriticalness, its causing me to make up words.


 
I don't see how the stuff I posted is less "elitist", than the stuff any other user posted about blender idiots. Do you just don't like me, so you picked me?



> Well, if you never visited the blender or cared about it, I dont see the point of you going thru the trouble to find this thread and post in it, since you dont contribute anything to this thread or the blender problem...


 
As I read, this topic is about blender idiots spreading their idiocy across the forum. As a regular forum poster and reader, don't you think I have the right to state my opinion? And my opinion is exactly my contribution to this thread.


----------



## Susano-o (May 27, 2007)

[]lol Todd pays for bandwidth of NF 
So don't be too hard on him, he's almost broke [/]

But seriously, stop making up facts Todd. And dammit, neo blender party, I might not make it . Damn studies .

And didn't the matter already got solved? Isn't it obvious that we don't 'own' our fellow blenderites, so when they do something against the rules, we aren't responsible?

And Chi, about the elitism point you quoted from someone, the point was directed against people calling blenderites 'idiots'. That alone is seen as a sign of elitism, can't you see it? So it isn't personal against you, but against everyone who is condescending towards blenderites.


----------



## Chi (May 27, 2007)

I'm not calling people idiots, because they post in blender, but because some people, who post in blender, are idiots.
That's what topic is all about.
And it's not a shocking surprise, I think, because blender is a relaxed zone, and people can do/say whatever they want there. And a lot of them go overboard and getting too "high", so they think they can get away with it in other subforums.

As again. My words weren't "all in blender are idiots", but "let those in blender, who are idiots, feel themselves 31337".
Dealing with idiots spreading outside is mods job. And, honestly, there isn't much work, since it's not like epidemic, or something (though I might be wrong and miss the stuff in the forums I don't visit). One or two threads can be found and deleted easily. Why fun stuff should be taken away from people just because of couple idiots..
And even without blender, stupid threads/flames will still be the part of the forums..


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2007)

I hope and suppose the staff doesn't blame the blender again for what happens right now in the plaza. It's just some single person shit again.


----------



## Susano-o (May 27, 2007)

Chi said:


> I'm not calling people idiots, because they post in blender, but because some people, who post in blender, are idiots.
> That's what topic is all about.
> And it's not a shocking surprise, I think, because blender is a relaxed zone, and people can do/say whatever they want there. And a lot of them go overboard and getting too "high", so they think they can get away with it in other subforums.
> 
> ...



I misinterpreted this, then (it can be read two ways), sorry.

And yeah, lol, the place (plaza) is flooded already.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 27, 2007)

Zaru said:


> I hope and suppose the staff doesn't blame the blender again for what happens right now in the plaza. It's just some single person shit again.



Well, the several threads created in Plaza praising his epicness doesn't make me smile. I'm a little disappointed in you Susan.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 27, 2007)

mod are boring sometimes 

I am curious to the new blender rules


----------



## Susano-o (May 27, 2007)

Well, Kaga, it's an obvious reaction to the staff telling _me_ what I _should_ praise or not. I only got problems with that. 

Ban them, perm them, do what you want, but *I* like to say things freely (whether I mean it or not isn't even relevant here).


----------



## Aizen (May 27, 2007)

Kaga said:


> Well, the several threads created in Plaza praising his epicness doesn't make me smile. I'm a little disappointed in you Susan.



2 threads to be exact.

one of them was from someone i've never even seen before and has nothing to do with the blender o_0

the other one wasnt really "praising" either, it was just referring to him/her..... 


> I gtg eat now, it was fun talking to you, or, well posting in your threads, and I found out thread making bypasses the 30 second rule. lol this shit is banging. Couldn't keep up at all. Laterzz
> 
> [/delete this when you delete the rest, lol]



the thread may have fitted better in the blender... .but there were'nt any blender to put it in.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 27, 2007)

Susan, that's not my point.

My point is ME telling you NOT to create SPAM thread in addition to the 30 or so already created. Just because someone loots a store and that store is now vulnerable doesn't mean you should loot it too. I couldn't care less whether or not you think it's epic, quite honestly. I do have a problem with you creating a thread in a non spam free subforum telling others that. And I know that you're intelligent enough to realize that.

Edit:



> the thread may have fitted better in the blender... .but there were'nt any blender to put it in.



That's the point. Good job; someone else gets it.


----------



## Ray (May 27, 2007)

Susano-o said:


> Well, Kaga, it's an obvious reaction to the staff telling _me_ what I _should_ praise or not. I only got problems with that.
> 
> Ban them, perm them, do what you want, but *I* like to say things freely (whether I mean it or not isn't even relevant here).



Since you have been on the forums for quite awhile there are those who look up to you. When they see you praising the thread they will follow like sheep.


----------



## Susano-o (May 27, 2007)

Kaga said:


> Susan, that's not my point.
> 
> My point is ME telling you NOT to create SPAM thread in addition to the 30 or so already created. Just because someone loots a store and that store is now vulnerable doesn't mean you should loot it too. I couldn't care less whether or not you think it's epic, quite honestly. I do have a problem with you creating a thread in a non spam free subforum telling others that. And I know that you're intelligent enough to realize that.
> 
> ...



Your previous post was aimed at me (or people) 'praising' the raider. I can quote it, but it's on this same page. 

'Loot it'? I made one thread. The way i see it, people here have a problem with people praising someone or something they don't condone. Isn't that restriction of expressing opinions? 

And Aizen, thanks for sticking up (it seems), but even if I posted clearly 'praise be to this raider', it should be allowed, imo. Or else make a sticky listing all the allowed opinions, so we know beforehand what we can or cannot say. 

Well, give me a clear cut answer: Can I express my opinions freely (even if I don't break the rules myself)?

If yes, then I don't see anything wrong with my thread. It was about the raider showing me how the thread flood > 30 second rule, and I thanked and praised the raider.

btw, I don't have the responsibility over others. And I don't want to, unless they want to be like me, in the sense that they, also, want to express _their _opinion.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 27, 2007)

Susan.

When a pr0n bot creates a thread in the Library, and that thread is trashed - tell me where the logic is in you or someone else creating ANOTHER thread commenting on the pr0n bot?


----------



## Susano-o (May 27, 2007)

If, in the Library, it was allowed to express opinions, then I don't see a problem with a thread being made praising or expressing disdain over the bot. As long as the thread maker doesn't break the rules him/herself (i.e. posting pron)

edit: but the library is for discussing the manga (i.e. breaking rules by discussing bot), so I suppose the thread should be made in the plaza


----------



## Kagakusha (May 27, 2007)

Susan, it's common sense. 

I won't say more as I *really* should leave to graduate. :x


----------



## Susano-o (May 27, 2007)

Kaga, define common sense, cuz I seem to not have it lol.

But seriously, gtg as well, and good luck pawning the system .


----------



## Jink (May 27, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> mod are boring sometimes
> 
> I am curious to the new blender rules



Your boring.

And ugly to.


----------



## kimidoll (May 27, 2007)

Don't we basically have only Suz and Rhae? :/


----------



## Neji (May 27, 2007)

When the Blender comes back, i'm gonna do a troll directory addition for Freija lol


----------



## I Я Reckless! (May 28, 2007)

I rarely see Rhae in the blender yo


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2007)

Blender's Back.....

Thread's closed...


----------



## Vegeta (May 28, 2007)

Posting in a Closed thread =D


----------

